# Gearscore Wahn wird ersetzt durch Itemlevel!



## Leuren (16. November 2010)

Moin Leuts,

Wie wir alle dauernd über Gearscore mekern und uns stören. So muss man doch sehn das Gearscore ersetzt wird und zwar von Blizzard selbst. 
Mit dem angezeigten "Itemlevel durchschnitt" haben wir den "GS" der Zukunft.
Was meint ihr dazu? Glaubt ihr auch dasselbe wie ich oder seid ihr anderer Meinung und denkt das "GS" Cataclysm überlebt.

Dann viel spass beim diskutieren!

Gruss leuren


----------



## Voisdragl (16. November 2010)

kann man das durchschnittliche itemlvl anderer spieler sehen? wenn ja wird GS sicher bald in der versenkung verschwinden. wenn das nicht möglich ist, bleibt uns GS erhalten.


----------



## Lari (16. November 2010)

GS wird erhalten bleiben, da sich GS durch Itemlevel errechnet.
Who cares? Geht in Gilden um den Content zu spielen und fertig ist die Laube.

Oder aber erstellt weiterhin Threads, wie blöd doch dieses Addon ist


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2010)

Das Item level eines Gegenstandes wurde doch schon immer angezeigt oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## xFluppix (16. November 2010)

Einfach auf einem Server spielen wo keine Sau an Gearscore interessiert ist (Zirkel des Cenarius ftw) und die Sache ist gegessen


----------



## Stevesteel (16. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Das Item level eines Gegenstandes wurde doch schon immer angezeigt oder irre ich mich da?




nein, es ist so


----------



## Shendria (16. November 2010)

Es wird immer etwas geben woran Spieler entscheiden werden, ob sie mit anderen zusammenspielen wollen oder nicht....

Erst waren es die Anzahl an Epics, dann Hp- u. ZM-Pool, dann DPS, zuletzt GS (keine Ahnung was ich dazwischen vergessen habe zu erwähnen) .... wenn Blizz nicht das Item-lvl eingeführt hätte (war das nicht immer schon da?), dann wär der GS-Wahnsinn halt weiter gegangen, oder sonstwas wäre anstelle von GS gekommen. 
Solche Ausschlußkriterien wirst du NIE verhindern können.... Solange ein gewisses Maß an "sich selbst behaupten zu müssen" in einem Spiel vorhanden ist, wird man immer lieber mit Menschen zusammenspielen, die einem dazu verhelfen können, sich vom Rest abheben zu können. (Ausnahme ist natürlich wenn man Leute vom RL her schon kennt usw. ). Da es keinen Skill-meter gibt, muss man eben auf andere Sachen zurückgreifen um die besten Möglichkeiten für einen selbst ausschöpfen zu könnnen => Gear, DPS und weiß der Kuckuck noch was wird verglichen...

Es macht also überhaupt keinen Sinn, sich über solche Dinge zu beschweren. Es wird immer heißen /2 Lfm für XY. <Anforderung> von A mind.


----------



## Kerbe (16. November 2010)

Gimpscore brauch man eh net


----------



## Ceiwyn (16. November 2010)

Ich kann jedem nur raten, sich eine Gilde zu suchen, selbst wenn man nicht auf Firstkills aus ist. Nicht nur wegen der Boni, auch einfach um diesem GS-Wahn zu entgehen (der zurzeit afaik etwas abnimmt).


----------



## Stevesteel (16. November 2010)

xFluppix schrieb:


> Einfach auf einem Server spielen wo keine Sau an Gearscore interessiert ist (Zirkel des Cenarius ftw) und die Sache ist gegessen



stimmt nicht, ich habe schon dort 2 Spieler gesehen, die den verlangten


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Es wird immer etwas geben woran Spieler entscheiden werden, ob sie mit anderen zusammenspielen wollen oder nicht....
> 
> Erst waren es die Anzahl an Epics, dann Hp- u. ZM-Pool, dann DPS, zuletzt GS (keine Ahnung was ich dazwischen vergessen habe zu erwähnen) .... wenn Blizz nicht das Item-lvl eingeführt hätte (war das nicht immer schon da?), dann wär der GS-Wahnsinn halt weiter gegangen, oder sonstwas wäre anstelle von GS gekommen.
> Solche Ausschlußkriterien wirst du NIE verhindern können.... Solange ein gewisses Maß an "sich selbst behaupten zu müssen" in einem Spiel vorhanden ist, wird man immer lieber mit Menschen zusammenspielen, die einem dazu verhelfen können, sich vom Rest abheben zu können. (Ausnahme ist natürlich wenn man Leute vom RL her schon kennt usw. ). Da es keinen Skill-meter gibt, muss man eben auf andere Sachen zurückgreifen um die besten Möglichkeiten für einen selbst ausschöpfen zu könnnen => Gear, DPS und weiß der Kuckuck noch was wird verglichen...
> ...



Ja, das Problem ist net Gimpscore, Hps, Dps, Zm, Ap, sondern die Leute die meinen Gruppenzusammenstellung sei einfach und
sich über solche Werte Leute suchen ...


----------



## c0bRa (16. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, ich habe schon dort 2 Spieler gesehen, die den verlangten


Wird dann wohl so laufen wie aufm abyssischen Rat... Er wird geflamet, oder gekonnt ignoriert... Oder es geht die Grunsatzdebatte los, wie schon 100x in den WoW-Foren der Welt...^^


----------



## Yeherros (16. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, ich habe schon dort 2 Spieler gesehen, die den verlangten



Waren das nicht die beiden, die daraufhin von Blizzard "zwangsgetranst" wurden???


----------



## xFluppix (16. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> stimmt nicht, ich habe schon dort 2 Spieler gesehen, die den verlangten



Und die wurden dann wohl zu Tode geflamed :> Jedenfalls wäre das auf Hordenseite so gewesen, von Allieseite hab ich keine Ahnung :X


----------



## ufzu (16. November 2010)

Um das mal klar zu stellen,ich spiele auf Zirkel des Cenarius (nirgens wo anders) und auch bei uns ist die GS-Säuche angelangt und das bestimmt nicht nur bei 2 Leuten,sondern bei 80-90% der Spieler !

Zum TE: wie schon jemand schrieb,wenn das Tool von Blizz den gesammten GS (also das ganze Item-level zusammen gerechnet) errechnet und auch der von anderen SPielern angezeigt wird,dann wird GS verschwinden,sollte es nicht so kommen,dann bleibt GS noch bis zum nächsten oder übernächsten Addon bestehen.


----------



## IkilledKenny (16. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Ja, das Problem ist net Gimpscore, Hps, Dps, Zm, Ap, sondern die Leute die meinen Gruppenzusammenstellung sei einfach und
> sich über solche Werte Leute suchen ...



Naja im Grunde ist es dadurch auch einfach Leute zu suchen. Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen. Der Equipstand sagt auch etwas über die Erfahrung des jeweiligen Spielers aus (soweit es kein Twink ist). Somit kann man damit Equipstand und Erfahrung abschätzen und braucht nicht zwingend Erfolge schauen etc. 

Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Gearscore. Ich mag nur die Leute nicht die sich was auf ihren GS einbilden


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja im Grunde ist es dadurch auch einfach Leute zu suchen. Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen. Der Equipstand sagt auch etwas über die Erfahrung des jeweiligen Spielers aus (soweit es kein Twink ist). Somit kann man damit Equipstand und Erfahrung abschätzen und braucht nicht zwingend Erfolge schauen etc.
> 
> Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Gearscore. Ich mag nur die Leute nicht die sich was auf ihren GS einbilden



Hier hast Du einen Schluss gezogen der nicht stimmt: 

Und zwar kannst Du nicht vom Equipmentstand auf die Erfahrung schließen. Das ist der Trugschluss dem viele verfallen. 
Du kannst dir einen GS mit Hero-Inis und Berufe zulegen, ohne jegeliche Raiderfahrung vorweisen zu können.

Zusätzlich gibt es genügend Leute die Raidbosse nicht verstehen, und dennoch Zeugs aus 25 Raids abstauben. (meistens auf Rezz wartend.)

Wenn Du solche Leute im 10er hast wirds haarig...und da schützt Dich auch nicht ihr GS von 5600 vor...


----------



## Garnalem (16. November 2010)

Das Ganze hat folgenden Hintergrund: 

Die Dungeons und Raids für die Spieler der Maximalstufe sind auf ein bestimmtes Item-Niveau ausgelegt. Wenn man massiv darunter liegt, kann man dort über den Dungeonfinder nicht hinein. Das ist bereits seit längerem implementiert, wird mit Cataclysm aber verschärft.

Natürlich ist Gear nicht alles, aber ein entsprechendes Mindestequip ist schon erforderlich. Insbesondere mit Cataclysm wird da mehr drauf geachtet, dass nur Spieler in bestimmte Dungeons oder Raids kommen, die auch ein entsprechendes Equip haben. Es ist z. B. gewollt, sich erst mal die Sets aus den Hero Dungeons zu holen, bevor man raiden geht (wie zu BC Zeiten).

Ich finde einen Item-Level-Durchschnitt zur eigenen Kontrolle und für den Aufbau eines Random-Raids hilfreich und habe damit bereits seit längerem damit gearbeitet, bevor die Gearscore-Pest ausgebrochen ist (mit dem Addon AVG-Item Level). Aber wie das so ist, lassen sich all diese Addons austricksen z. B. durch PvP-Rüstung, blaue Items der Höchsstufe, unpassende Items usw. Und es gibt viele Spieler, die das Gear viel zu ernst nehmen. Ich nehme lieber einen erfahreneren Spieler mit geringerem Equip mit, als jemand mit toller Ausrüstung, der trotzdem von seiner Klasse und dem zu raidenden Content wenig Ahnung hat (auch abhängig davon, WAS man raiden und erreichen möchte). 

Darum finde ich einen Gear-Check am sinnvollsten, weil man hier sehen kann, woher die Rüstung stammt (ob durch Marken, von welchen Bossen etc. - dadurch lässt sich manchmal eine Raiderfahrung ableiten), ob sie richtig und ausreichend gesockelt und verzaubert ist (spricht für Klassenkenntnis und Mühe), ob noch grüne oder blaue Items dabei sind, die Items zur Klasse passen usw. Und im Rahmen des Gearchecks kann man auch schon mal ein paar Dinge mit dem Spieler vorab klären (genügend Zeit, Erfahrung, Stats, ungefähre Leistung usw.).


----------



## MayoAmok (16. November 2010)

Das Problem: Gearscore ist ein Addon, und zwar kein offizielles. Es errechnet Vorgaben, es stellt auch Empfehlungen für die Instanzen auf, welchen GS man dort braucht. Leider sieht das keiner, weil nur auf die beknackte Zahl im ToolTip geglotzt wird. 

Das "neue" Itemlevelsystem stellt für Instanzen eindeutige Itemlevelempfehlungen auf. Die sind auch sichtbar und verstecken sich nicht in irgendwelchen Untermenüs. Das heisst, die Spieler bekommen eine Zahl an die Hand, mit der sie arbeiten können. Und dadurch, dass die Itemlevel-Empfehlungen überall bekannt sind, werden hoffentlich auch die wahnwitzigen Anforderungen ein wenig zurückgehen. 

Time will tell....


----------



## behh (16. November 2010)

euch ist schon klar, das die iLvl anzeige von Blizzard sich das beste gear von jedem slot raussucht und daraufhin den durchschnitt errechnet. daher ist das mal überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig


----------



## C0deX (16. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Hier hast Du einen Schluss gezogen der nicht stimmt:
> 
> Und zwar kannst Du nicht vom Equipmentstand auf die Erfahrung schließen. Das ist der Trugschluss dem viele verfallen.
> Du kannst dir einen GS mit Hero-Inis und Berufe zulegen, ohne jegeliche Raiderfahrung vorweisen zu können.



Das ist nicht ganz richtig, einen GS von >6,3k z.B. bekommst ohne HM ICC 25 fasst nicht und da sieht man doch schon wieder auch die Erfahrung. Und aus meiner Erfahrung heraus hat man zwar im 25 HM manchmal 1-2 Nasen dabei aber der Rest beherrscht seine Klasse dann doch 
Seis drum ich selber lege auch wenig Wert auf Gearscore da ich mit festen Leuten und ab und zu mit Bekannten raide, aber wenn ich random gehe hab ich ja immer genug GS  

Allerdings muss man immer sagen: Die Leute die sich über GS/itemlvl aufregen sind einfach Leute die keinen ausreichenden haben. Das ist ja in anderen Bereichen im RL genau so und es ist menschlich. Menschen die nicht verstehen wenn man Sie aussortiert, denn es muss ja jeder immer überall mitgenommen werden. Und genau da liegt der Fehler, macht Eure eigenen Gruppen auf oder erkennt die Kriterien der Leader an. 

Der kleine Udo kann auch mit 10 Jahren noch nicht in der Bundesliga spielen, auch wenn er will - er erfüllt die Voraussetzungen nicht. Und wenn er das Alter hat und vielleicht bei einem kleinen Verein spielt, so spielt er dann immer noch nicht international oder Weltklasse!



Früher gabs eben Prequests und nicht jeder konnte überall mit, heute gibts diese nicht mehr aber es gibt GS. Es bietet auch einen gewissen Schutz vor Neulingen und weniger begabten Spielern. Und nein wenn ich mti Twink von gs 6k+ icc gehe habe ich auch keine Lust auf nh oder Wipen.


----------



## Cartman666 (16. November 2010)

Wenn es ja nur Gearscore / Itemlevel wäre. Bei uns kommt man eigentlich in keinen Raid rein, wenn man nicht die Erfolge (mit dem jeweiligen Charakter) vorweisen kann. Mangels raidtauglicher eigener Gilde (Raidgilde käme wegen fester Zeiten nicht in Frage) habe ich mir das Besuchen von Raidinstanzen schon abgeschminkt.


----------



## Edanos (16. November 2010)

Ach immer diese GS-Threads...
Ich habe schon fast ein halbes Jahr kein GS mehr drauf und ignoriere auch jegliche "GS-Angaben" die ich bei Random-Gruppen-Suche zugewhispert bekomme oder ähnliches. Ich schau mir die Leute ganz oldschool via "Betrachten" an und fertig. GS ist doch sowieso seit irgendeinem Patch nichtmehr benutzbar, da es nicht wirklich up2date bleibt... Blizzard hat die Zugriffe auf ein Cap gesetzt und alles drüber wird nichtmehr abgefragt, somit ist GS ungenau.

Wichtig ist doch sowieso nicht das GS oder ItemLvl, bzw. es ist nicht alles entscheidend.

- Equip durschauen um zu sehen ob es "in Ordnung" ist
- Achievements nachschauen um zu sehen ob derjenige dieses Boss bereits gelegt hat
- Fertig...


----------



## Devilish (16. November 2010)

Also ich selbst habe einen GS von knapp 6,3k. GS ist nen nettes Tool wo man zB die erweiterte Funktion nutzen kann wie Instanzfortschritt, lass dich aber nicht allein von dem GS-lvl täuschen. Wir haben einen DK Spezi bei uns auf Garrosh, der hat nen GS von 6k und macht trotzdem kein Schaden, nur als Beispiel gedacht. Am Besten ist, wenn man die Leute kennt und auch mit denen optimal zusammen spielen kann um evtl Hardmodes oder Erfolge zu machen.

PS: Ich hab letztens meine Gildies mit GS übelst verschaukelt, es gibt ein Addon Namens: "FakeMyGearScore" funktioniert nur Gildenintern, damit kannste du dein GS und iLvL alles manuell einstellen :-)

Grz Devil


----------



## Garonthil (16. November 2010)

Was haben immer nur alle gegen gs ?
Mittlerweile ist es wirklich leicht, auf über 5k gs zu kommen, man macht einfach 2-3 heros am Tag und ist in spätestens 3 Wochen soweit.

Wenn mir einer mit 3 k gs unterkommt, dann sagt mir das, dass er entweder frisch 80 ist (und dann besteht die Gefahr, dass er die Rolle seiner Klasse im Raid noch gar nicht geschnallt hat) oder dass der Char bisher kaum gespielt wurde, und das kann dann ebenfalls bedeuten, dass er wenig Ahnung von seiner Klasse hat. 

Bei nem Char mit 5k GS kann man das zumindest schon mal ausschließen.

Und weil in WoW viele Leute rumlaufen, die nicht spielen können, ist es mir lieber, ich hab nen Noob mit 5k GS dabei als einen Noob mit 3 k GS.

Natürlich gibt es Leute mit Low-GS, die Klasse-Spieler mit viel Skill sind, aber für die sollte es kein Problem sein, Random-Heroics zu gehen und sich da erstmal nen Start-Equip zusammenzufarmen.


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Es gibt leider viel zu viele Noobs mit GS 5k+ als dass das noch aussagekräftig sei. 

Erinnere mich an eine Eule mit GS 4300 in ICC Teilweise noch grün equipped , aber hat (im Gegensatz zu GS 5k+ Leuten) 
konsequent guten Schaden gefahren.. Und vorher meinten irgendwelche GS-Gimps sich darüber aufregen zu müssen dass wir jmd. mit
GS 4300 mitnähmen, und das ginge ja beim besten Willen nicht... tja, und die waren dann im Schaden unter der Eule...


----------



## Kerbe (16. November 2010)

ich war auch schon mit gs4,5 in icc hm und haben es weit geschafft das ist teamplay  Gimpscore brauch keine sau


----------



## Nexilein (16. November 2010)

Ich mag Gearscore auch nicht, aber deshalb muss ich mich nicht gleich darüber aufregen.

Man kann der ganzen Diskussion entgehen, indem man sich eine Gilde / feste Raidgruppe sucht. 
Da findet man mittlerweile auch als berufstätiger, älterer Mensch mit unterdurchschnittlichem Spielverständnis und unregelmäßigen Arbeitszeiten einen Raidplatz. 

Das eigentliche Problem ist die heutige Beliebigkeit. Viele Spieler sind eben damit überfordert einmal die Woche auf "Annehmen" o. "Ablehnen" zu klicken, weil sie keine Verpflichtungen eingehen wollen. Und mehr als eine Stunde in die Zukunft zu planen ist sowieso uncool. Dann muss man eben mit Randomraids und ihren Kriterien leben.


----------



## Kerbe (16. November 2010)

was mich nur nervt in dem ganzen spiel es werden nur Leute gesucht mit Erfahrung das ist der größte mist


----------



## Thuum (16. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> GS wird erhalten bleiben, da sich GS durch Itemlevel errechnet.
> Who cares? Geht in Gilden um den Content zu spielen und fertig ist die Laube.
> 
> Oder aber erstellt weiterhin Threads, wie blöd doch dieses Addon ist



Schade, dachte das Greg Street verschwindet.


----------



## DontaDella (16. November 2010)

Gearscore ist leider mächtiger als Cataclysm... Gearscore wird erhalten bleiben... LFM Todesmine ab 7k Gs + unter 7k nicht melden nicht mal wenn ihr 6999 Gs habt!


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> was mich nur nervt in dem ganzen spiel es werden nur Leute gesucht mit Erfahrung das ist der größte mist




Dann mach mal selber auf, und Du wirst feststellen, dass es echt schwer ist , mit Leuten ohne Erfahrung zu raiden....


----------



## Kalamazoo (16. November 2010)

Wieso fällt mir zu den ganzen Gearscore&Co Verteuflern einfach nur ein: Geht kacken oder spielt HelloKitty....


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2010)

Endlich mal ne GS Diskussion .. die wirds jetzt ein für alle Mal klären, ob ne GS- Ermittlung sinnvoll ist oder nicht .. 

Bitte nicht einfach schliessen, weils komplett Blödsinn ist liebe Moderatoren ...


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> ich war auch schon mit gs4,5 in icc hm und haben es weit geschafft das ist teamplay  Gimpscore brauch keine sau



Jede Wette, daß deine TEAMPLAY-Truppe bei ICC HMs nicht nen Schnitt von 4,5 GS hatten ... 

ich warte auf den, der ruft	"ich habe auch schon mit LvL 10 HDW gemacht ... gut es waren drei LvL 80 bei ... aber he .. wer braucht für die Ini schon Ausrüstung, wenn man teamplay hat" ...


----------



## Aske333 (16. November 2010)

GearScore und Durchschnitts Itemlevel sind zwei hervorragende Instrumente. Aber selbst Blizzard kann nunmal die Intelligenz des Durchschnittsspielers nicht auf so ein Niveau anheben, daß auch verstanden wird damit richtig umzugehen.

Mein Vorschlag also: Itemlevel raus, Inspect API weg, dafür Intelligenztests rein und demnächst nicht mehr das durchschnittliche Itemlevel, sondern den durchschnittlichen IQ . Aber dann wären die Server wahrscheinlich leer und Blizzard pleite.


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Wieso fällt mir zu den ganzen Gearscore&Co Verteuflern einfach nur ein: Geht kacken oder spielt HelloKitty....




Ich vermute Drogen die Dein Hirn haben aufweichen lassen, so dass Du zu angemessener Konversation nicht mehr in der Lage bist.


----------



## Ungodly (16. November 2010)

Der Itemlevel Durchschnittswert im Blizzard UI berechnet sich nicht nur durch angelegte Items sondern auch durch Items im Inventar und im Bankfach, soweit ich das verstanden habe wird immer das höchste Itemlevel , was man für den Slot hat berechnet. Stand irgendwann einmal in einem Bluepost wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Shendria (16. November 2010)

Garonthil schrieb:


> Bei nem Char mit 5k GS kann man das zumindest schon mal ausschließen.
> 
> Und weil in WoW viele Leute rumlaufen, die nicht spielen können, ist es mir lieber, ich hab nen Noob mit 5k GS dabei als einen Noob mit 3 k GS.
> 
> Natürlich gibt es Leute mit Low-GS, die Klasse-Spieler mit viel Skill sind, aber für die sollte es kein Problem sein, Random-Heroics zu gehen und sich da erstmal nen Start-Equip zusammenzufarmen.



2 kurze Beispiele:

1.
2 Arkanmagier (wir wissen, mehr oder weniger 2-Tasten-Chars und so) GS von 5,6k, die ich kenne, hatten wohl an nichts soviel Spaß als sich von nem Arkanmagier mit GS 4,7k abziehn zu lassen, oder sie konnten trotz ihres ach so tollen (damals noch zumindest) GS trotzdem net ihre Klassen spielen....

2.
1 Heil-Schamane, jep.. ich, ist durch einen mehr oder weniger glücklichen Zufall, zu einer der besseren Gilden am Server gekommen und hat dann dort auch 1-2 IDs in ICC25 mitgemacht. GS von 4,8 oder so hatte meine Schamanin damals.... für den Großteil des Raids eigentlich ein No-Go, von ein paar wurde ich belächelt, mir wurde Hilfe angeboten, falls ich irgendwelche Fragen zum Heil-Schamanen habe (das war sowieso das schärfste) usw. Ich hab mich bei der ersten ID ein wenig mehr bemüht mein Equip auszugleichen durch schönes CH-Spammen... und seltsamerweise Prof stand nicht einer der T10/10.5 equipten Heiler... nö, die kleine Heilerin, die alle blächelt haben.... 


Sollt jetzt eigentlich nicht nach rumposen klingen (ich weiß trotzdem das es das tut, da ich ja mich als Beispiel genommen hab... aber ich spiel einfach auch so gottesgleich.... ), nur mal einfach 2 Beispiele sein, das GS nicht bedeutet das sie besser oder schlechter als andere sind....


----------



## Nuhramon (16. November 2010)

Ich finde GS überhaupt nicht weiter schlimm
Nie konnte man sich schneller einen Eindruck vom Equip des Spielers machen.
Und nun kommt mir nicht mit "Equip spielt keine Rolle"


----------



## Fremuzik (16. November 2010)

was habt ihr den Gearscore is doche in absolut nüztliches und gutes addon, alle beschweren sich darüber aber benutzen es trotzdem.


----------



## Braamséry (16. November 2010)

GS wird bleiben.
Gs ist auch um ein vielfaches besser als das normale Itemlevel.

Warum?

Weil beim Gearscore Gegenstände wie Brust oder Beine mehr gewertt werden. Und auf denen sind bekanntlich mehr Werte drauf als z.B. auf nem Ring oder nem Relikt.
Gearscore bewahrt in dem Fall einfach vor dem Schummeln.


----------



## Kalamazoo (16. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Ich vermute Drogen die Dein Hirn haben aufweichen lassen, so dass Du zu angemessener Konversation nicht mehr in der Lage bist.



Mich kotzt dieses Pro oder Contra GS/EG usw. ganz einfach nur noch an.

Wenn Leute die keinen Bock drauf haben sich für Raids entsprechendes Gear zu farmen und auf ihr (In den allermeisten Fällen nicht vorhandenes) Gameplay verweisen und dadurch den Rest des Raids verarschen; die sich noch nichtmal auf ein objektives Auswahlverfahren einlassen können, sollen sie es machen wie in meinem obigen Post vorgeschlagen.

Kein Raidleiter, kein Raidmitglied hat Bock drauf an irgendeinem Boss oder Trash rum zu wipen. Die Prämisse z.Zt. ist effizienz. Da ist nix mit RP in MMORPG. Raids laufen am Ende von Wotlk nur noch nach dem Motto: Rein rauf runter raus. Ist ja auch OK so. Hört dieses Gejammer auf. Ab 07.12.10 werden die Karten neu gemischt. Wer da Gameplay vorweisen kann, der kann auch in Raids unterkommen. Wer verkackt... ---> HelloKitty

Und ich wäre ein wenig vorsichtiger wem ich Drogenkonsum unterstelle. Keiner weiß wo Dein Haus wohnt, aber ein Rechtsfreier Raum ist das Internet nicht.


----------



## Luc - (16. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Das Item level eines Gegenstandes wurde doch schon immer angezeigt oder irre ich mich da?



Kann man in den "Settings" einstellen, und das schon seit "TBC", also ja, du hast Recht.

L.G. Luc -


----------



## Wybjorn (16. November 2010)

Wieso wird eigentlich immer nur auf den eigentlichen Wert bei GS abgezielt? GS zeigt, sofern es funktioniert, noch mehr an. Zum Beispiel ob, und vor allem wie gesockelt und verzaubert ist oder wie viel Erfahrung derjenige schon hat. Und ob ich mir diese Informationen jetzt durchs Betrachten, über das Arsenal oder mittels GS anzeigen lasse, ist im Endeffekt egal.
Wenn ich z. B. die Wahl zwischen zwei DD hätte würde ich mich für den entscheiden, bei dem das Gesamtpaket auch Equip, Verzauberungen, Sockel und Erfahrung besser ist. Auch wenn der GS evtl. 300-400 Punkte niedriger wäre als beim anderen.
Oder kurz gesagt: GS ist nicht schlecht; nur wird es teilweise völlig falsch benutzt oder die Leute haben übertriebene Vorstellungen.


----------



## Hamburgperle (16. November 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> 2 kurze Beispiele:
> 
> 1.
> 2 Arkanmagier (wir wissen, mehr oder weniger 2-Tasten-Chars und so) GS von 5,6k, die ich kenne, hatten wohl an nichts soviel Spaß als sich von nem Arkanmagier mit GS 4,7k abziehn zu lassen, oder sie konnten trotz ihres ach so tollen (damals noch zumindest) GS trotzdem net ihre Klassen spielen....
> ...




Die Beispiele haben aber auch garnichts mit dem GS und der Diskussion hier zu tun ... warum argumentiert ihr immer ala .. "ich habe mal einen 10 jahre alten Golf II gesehen der einen Porsche überholt hat ... damit ist bewiesen, nen Golf II ist das schnellere Auto ... " 

Der GS vergleicht nur den Wert von Items nicht den Wert von Spielern oder Chars ... der GS zeigt somit nur das Potential auf, dass dieser Char aufgrund seiner Klamotten hat ... ein GS legt keinen Boss, geht nicht aus grünem Zeug raus und sheept auch keinen Mob, der den Heiler haut ... 

Wenn ich zu einem Autorennen eine Wette abgeben möchte, und ich kann mich entscheiden zwischen dem o.g. neuen Porsche und nen 10 Jahre alten Golf II ... dann werde ich mich wohl für den Porsche entscheiden ... sitzt dann nach Platzieren der Wette Daniel Kübelböck beim Porsche am Lenkrad und beim Golf lächelt Vettel aus dem Fenster ... habe ich halt die A-Karte ... sowas passiert im Leben ... es ändert aber nichts am Potential der Autos und dem Verhältnis der beiden untereinander ... und mehr macht der GS net ... Potential von Pixeln aufzuzeigen ... 

... zugegebener Maßen gibt es halt ne Menge Daniel Kübelböcks das draussen ;-)


----------



## Mäuserich (16. November 2010)

Ich habe noch nie mit Gearscore gearbeitet sondern schon immer mit dem durchschnittlichem itemlevel weil ich mir im Gegensatz zu Gearscore etwas richtiges drunter vorstellen konnte.

Die Implementierung als Standardfunktion begrüsse ich dementsprechend, da ich so jetzt nicht mehr auf mein Makro klicken muss um den Durchschnitt zu haben.

Im Endeffekt ist es aber egal wie man das Kind nun nennt...

Ob
- Anzahl der Epics oder T-Teile in Classic,
- Zauberschaden / Heilungsbonus / AP / HP oder T-Status in BC,
- Gearscore in WotLK oder
- durchschnittliches Itemlevel in Cata
im Endeffekt läuft es auf's gleiche hinaus:
es ist ein schneller effektiver Vorab-Check ob es sich lohnt die Person auf Tauglichkeit hin genauer anzuschauen oder direkt auszusieben. Leute mit Gammel-Gear werden in vernünftig aufgestellten Raids (ein Raid wo man mit Fake-GS reinkommt ist NICHT vernünftig aufgestellt) weiterhin nicht mitgenommen und man wird weiterhin nicht den Skill eines Spielers im Vorfeld erkennen aber seine Chancen auf einen guten Random zumindest verbessern.


----------



## Kalamazoo (16. November 2010)

Wybjorn schrieb:


> ...
> Oder kurz gesagt: GS ist nicht schlecht; nur wird es teilweise völlig falsch benutzt oder die Leute haben übertriebene Vorstellungen.



Genau das ist das hüpfende Komma.


----------



## Minorjiel (16. November 2010)

Nein, kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Item-Level-Anzeige den GS ersetzt...oder werden auch Verzauberungen und Sockel berücksichtigt?


----------



## Cantharion (16. November 2010)

GS/ø ilvl sind die einzigen Indikatoren der EVENTUELL etwas aussagt und somit Anhaltspunkt beim Erstellen von Random raids.
Klar ist gear nicht alles und man kann sehr viel mit skill kompensieren, aber man braucht eben etwas messbares wenn man einen Random-Raid eröffnerFrüher gab es auch schon "gearchecks" und niemand hat sich darüber beschwert (zumindest hatte ich nie einen rnd-Kara-Raid ohne "lass mich kurz ein Blick auf dein Gear werfen")

Und solange es fair zugeht und niemand 264+ für die ersten 6 Bosse verlangt (etwas krass ausgedrückt) sehe ich nichts schlimmes an einem Gearcheck, Gearscore bzw der Angabe von ø ilvl


----------



## bakkax (16. November 2010)

Cantharion schrieb:


> GS/ø ilvl sind die einzigen Indikatoren der EVENTUELL etwas aussagt und somit Anhaltspunkt beim Erstellen von Random raids.
> Klar ist gear nicht alles und man kann sehr viel mit skill kompensieren, aber man braucht eben etwas messbares wenn man einen Random-Raid eröffnerFrüher gab es auch schon "gearchecks" und niemand hat sich darüber beschwert (zumindest hatte ich nie einen rnd-Kara-Raid ohne "lass mich kurz ein Blick auf dein Gear werfen")
> 
> Und solange es fair zugeht und niemand 264+ für die ersten 6 Bosse verlangt (etwas krass ausgedrückt) sehe ich nichts schlimmes an einem Gearcheck, Gearscore bzw der Angabe von ø ilvl



Bei einem Gearcheck schaust Du aber nicht nur aufs Itemlevel, sondern auch auch Verzauberungen, Sockelungen, Herkunft der Gegenstände...
Und sein Gear vernünftig zu sockeln und zu verzaubern und nicht alles sich herstellen zu lassen gibt auch ein wenig Aufschluss über Skill...


----------



## Dabow (16. November 2010)

IL gab es vor GS
GS ist shice
IL ist shice

Es ist vielleicht ganz nützlich, einen Spieler mal eben schnell zu checken, ob dieser mitgehen kann ... ABER 
Gear ist nicht alles. Ich habe schon Heiler mit blauem Gear in AK gesehen, die T9-T10 Heiler im HPS Meter überholt haben
DD´s die mit deutlich schlechterem Gear, mehr Schaden machen

Ich mag das ganze GS, IL Zeugs nicht...


----------



## Stevesteel (16. November 2010)

naja, die Diskussion wird eh wieder darauf hinauslaufen, daß alle Spieler mit Skill, schlechtes Equip haben und 
alle Spieler mit einem GS ab 6000 totale Gimps sind.


----------



## Peter@buffed (17. November 2010)

Wenn ich eine Gruppe zusammenstelle achte ich nicht auf GS, ich habe GS nicht einmal installiert (unnützestes Addon überhaupt) ich guck mir die Leute an zwecks Betrachten, die Sockelung + Skillung und werfe dann noch evtl bei manchen einen blick auf die Stats via Arsenal und entscheide dann ob ich ihn mitnehme oder nicht.


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Gimpscore brauch man eh net




Sagt der Member, der es zu 99% installiert hat. Fein

...


Es kann durchaus nützlich sein!
Man darf halt nicht " Nur " auf GS zurückgreifen
Es gibt genug Spieler mit hohem GS aber wenig Ahnung vom Game
bzw der Klasse.

Wenn ich mir mal anschau, wie schnell mein Schami nen GS von 6k hatte
( hab ihn erst vor 2 Monaten auf 80 gespielt )
kann einem ja schlecht werden.

Ich spiel meinen Schamanen sicher nicht perfekt, dafür bin ich noch nicht lange genug 80!
Ich würde behaupten, dass jmd mit schlechterem Gear noch ein wenig mehr rausholen kann,
auch wenn ich durchaus zufrieden mit meinem DMG output bin.


----------



## nosmoke (17. November 2010)

das addon AVG itemlevel gibt es schon länger als gearscore, ausserdem ist gearscore und das itemlevel nicht das gleiche. gearscore errechnet anhand der rüstungsklasse, des itemlevels und der eigenen klasse, daraus wie du die items einsetzt, wechen wert sie haben. so kann ein IL-WERT von 242 (bei mir) entweder GS 5.380 sein und ein wert (austausch von 3-4 items) IL 238 einen GS wert von nurn och 4200 haben


----------



## Lenatowenaar (17. November 2010)

oh man schon wieder nen gs tread ich dachte der müll ist langsam ausgelutscht 
sehts doch einfach so für nen randomraid ist das teil super das reicht dann für die ersten 8 bosse und gut ist wollt ihr lkhm legen könnt ihr gs und random soweiso in die tonne schmeissen und wer random für dungeons scuht mh da gibs nee nette suchfunktion von blizz ansonnsten hat man freunde oder gilde da schaut doch sowieso keienr mehr auf gs


----------



## Amraam (17. November 2010)

GS ist einfach ein addon, welches das EQ eines chars auf eine nummer runterrechnet. 

mehr nicht.

das problem ist meistens jedoch, das die spieler sich nicht dafür interresieren, welchen GS man _braucht_ um eine inni erfolgreich /wiplos zu meistern, sondern einfach mal eine ganz hohe zahl sagen.


----------



## Tonyorc (17. November 2010)

sry nix gegen den TE aber ich les immer diesen GS scheiß hier GS mimimiii da. ich seh nie ein der schreibt:"huhu ich bin imba 7k GS ihr seit noobs lalalalaaa". immer nur mimimiiii GS is scheiße Ihr nerft doch und nich andersrum. z.B hier schreibt einer das man mit GS kein skill und sowas herraus finden kann und das man ja schon allein durch crafting und durchs ah einen SAGENHAFTEN gs von 5700 bekommt. WTF ich geb nix auf GS meiner liegt ihrgendwas bei 6,4 aber 5,7 is schon so HOOOOOCH? GS dient dazu herrauszufinden wer in ETWA zu einem selbst passt. Mittlerweile is Wotlk Tod man bekommt durch das Event schon 251 geschenkt und kein schwein hat mehr bock zu Raiden. Selbst mein "IMBA" gs von 6,4 is nur noch nen Witz weil das jeder der 2-3 mal in der wochen regelmäßig Raidet hinbekommt. Wer 2-3 mal die Woche Raidet und jetzt immernoch kein 6k+ GS hat is einfach nur fail euer Skill vor GS gelabber (auch wenn ihr recht habt) geht mir persöhnlich mehr auffen piss als GS wenn ihr so viel Skill habt wieso schafft ihr es nich euch ne Gruppe zu suchen wo jeder Skill hat? den euer Skill verhilft euch dazu das ein Boss den Dreck unter seinen Füsen frisst und wenn der dann die lustigen Lila dinger fallen lässt und ihr die Skillig abstauben könnt sind 99% von euch ihrgendwann so: lfm für Todgenerften Raid xyz minimum. 6k blablaaaaaaaaa als ob ihr es anderst machen würdet und eure skill hier skill da ausrede zieht nich Skill=boss tod=loot=GS push so und nich anderst !


----------



## Gliothiel (17. November 2010)

Wenn es nicht DPS/HPS - GS oder sonstiger Unsinn ist, dann machen sich die Spieler halt selber die Regeln und steigen um auf "Gesichtskontrolle" oder "dein Name ist inakzeptabel", etc.

Du kummst hier ned rein

Wird es immer geben und sich darüber zu ärgern bringt gar nix. Lasst ihnen halt ihre kleinen Spielzeuge und denkt dran, mit Cata wird es in der Gilde interessanter Erfolge einzufahren und gildenintern was zu unternehmen, als Luft anhalten und durchtauchen, sind ja nur mehr wenige Wochen.

Und da GS (oder alles andere) nichts über den Spieler und sein Können mit dem Pixelmännchen aussagt, das gemeinsame Erarbeiten innerhalb einer Gilde jedoch schon, trennt sich da dann die Spreu vom Weizen. Wer also gildenintern nicht mitgenommen wird, sollte mal an Rota und Ausrüstung arbeiten und sich mit seiner Klasse auseinander setzen und nicht rumjammern, dass GS Schuld dran ist. 

Und dann kommt es halt vor, dass der Jäger beim ICC-10er (im GS-Ranking weit oben) endlich raus fliegt, weil die Spielerin dahinter seit 3 Raids nur Mist baut. - Bin selber eine SpielerIN also nicht falsch verstehen - sollte nicht gegen die RL-Person gehen sondern nur zeigen, GS allein bringt es nicht.


----------



## Spaceflyer (17. November 2010)

ich frage mich eigentlich, warum man nicht elitist groupe benutzt. da gibt es auch eine datenbank, die von einem selbst, freunden und der gilde erstellt wird. man sieht auf den ersten blick ob derjenige die richtigen sachen, vz und edelsteine für seine klasse hat und man kann sogar sehen, wieviel erfahrung er in raids hat.


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Moin Leuts,
> 
> Wie wir alle dauernd über Gearscore mekern und uns stören. So muss man doch sehn das Gearscore ersetzt wird und zwar von Blizzard selbst.
> Mit dem angezeigten "Itemlevel durchschnitt" haben wir den "GS" der Zukunft.
> ...



Es gab schon immer einen Gearscore, schon zu Burning Crusade Zeiten, nur verstehen das viele nicht. Zu BC Zeiten hat man auf den ersten Blick gesehen, wie gut bzw. schlecht jemand ist, anhand der Ausrüstung, denn wenn jemand hochwertige Ausrüstung aus einer schwereren Raidinstanz besaß, dann war das meistens eine Garantie für einen guten Spieler, weil man nicht einfach mal so in einen BT oder Sunwell kam. Daher brauchte es auch kein Itemlevel oder Addon, weil man auf einen Blick alles gesehen hat. Damals wurde sich dann halt noch nach DPS gerichtet.

Und in WOTLK ist es so, dass es eine Epicflut gab/gibt und jeder ziemlich gleich ist. Bedeutet, der "erste Blick Effekt" ist verschwunden. Also haben sich die Spieler dann selbst einen "ersten Blick Effekt" geschaffen. Er nennt sich Gearscore. Das Lustige ist nur, dass es immer schon so war, nur jetzt, wo das Ganze in Form eines Addon's passiert und somit offensichtlicher ist, jetzt regt sich die breite Masse auf, wo es schon seit BC Zeiten so abläuft. Bei Gearscore besteht im Übrigen der Haken, das man in WOTLK hochwertige Beute überall bekommt und sie nicht mehr wie zu BC Zeiten eine Garantie für einen guten Spieler ist, was Gearscore im Grunde unsinnig macht.

Das Problem liegt ganz einfach bei Bizzard, kommen sie von dem Epictrip/alle gleich aussehende Ausrüstungen weg, dann wird dieses Addon auch nicht mehr benötigt.


----------



## heiduei (17. November 2010)

Wenn man mal darüber anchdenkt, is GS eigentlich garnich so schlecht... Das Addon wurde nur leider ZU HÄUFIG missbraucht 

Edit1:


Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Es gab schon immer einen Gearscore, schon zu Burning Crusade Zeiten, nur verstehen das viele nicht. Zu BC Zeiten hat man auf den ersten Blick gesehen, wie gut bzw. schlecht jemand ist, anhand der Ausrüstung, denn wenn jemand hochwertige Ausrüstung aus einer schwereren Raidinstanz besaß, dann war das meistens eine Garantie für einen guten Spieler, weil man nicht einfach mal so in einen BT oder Sunwell kam. Daher brauchte es auch kein Itemlevel oder Addon, weil man auf einen Blick alles gesehen hat. Damals wurde sich dann halt noch nach DPS gerichtet.
> 
> Und in WOTLK ist es so, dass es eine Epicflut gab/gibt und jeder ziemlich gleich ist. Bedeutet, der "erste Blick Effekt" ist verschwunden. Also haben sich die Spieler dann selbst einen "ersten Blick Effekt" geschaffen. Er nennt sich Gearscore. Das Lustige ist nur, dass es immer schon so war, nur jetzt, wo das Ganze in Form eines Addon's passiert und somit offensichtlicher ist, jetzt regt sich die breite Masse auf, wo es schon seit BC Zeiten so abläuft. Bei Gearscore besteht im Übrigen der Haken, das man in WOTLK hochwertige Beute überall bekommt und sie nicht mehr wie zu BC Zeiten eine Garantie für einen guten Spieler ist, was Gearscore im Grunde unsinnig macht.
> 
> Das Problem liegt ganz einfach bei Bizzard, kommen sie von dem Epictrip/alle gleich aussehende Ausrüstungen weg, dann wird dieses Addon auch nicht mehr benötigt.




Abslout /sign ...

Edit2: Man , mir fällt auf das Meneleus IMMER schneller ist als ich ;(


----------



## Shaila (17. November 2010)

heiduei schrieb:


> Wenn man mal darüber anchdenkt, is GS eigentlich garnich so schlecht... Das Addon wurde nur leider ZU HÄUFIG missbraucht
> 
> Edit1:
> 
> ...



Naja, dass liegt daran dass ich hier zugemummt mit Halsschmerzen sitze und ziemlich wenig zu tun habe. ^^'


----------



## heiduei (17. November 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Naja, dass liegt daran dass ich hier zugemummt mit Halsschmerzen sitze und ziemlich wenig zu tun habe. ^^'



Ich bin nich krank, und hab auch nix zu tun .... Ich hab keine Hobbys


----------



## Kerbe (17. November 2010)

Zu Bc und Classic hat man den Mist auch net gebraucht


----------



## Aske333 (17. November 2010)

Kerbe schrieb:


> Zu Bc und Classic hat man den Mist auch net gebraucht



Da hat auch keine Raidinstanzen mit Randoms gemacht...bzw. nur sehr sehr selten. Und von den Leuten aus seiner eigenen Gilde wußte man ja ungefähr, wie sie spielen. Da war sowas auch nicht nötig.


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

gearcrore macht nur probleme zur zeit.
entweder verträgt es sich nicht mit anderen addon oder funktioniert nicht.
Aber ist mir auch ziemlich egal da ja jetzt mit dem patch das betrachten der leute wieder gehen soll^^
und mit dem gearscore konnte man auch cheaten indem man sachen an hatte die einen hohen gearscore hatte aber eigentlich nicht für die klasse optimal war.

Also schmeisst gearscore runter und schaut euch die leute an die ihr mit in den raid nehmen wollt (leider kann man dann immernoch nicht sehen ob movement vorhanden ist)


----------



## Nash1980 (17. November 2010)

GS ist eine kleine unterstützung zur entscheidungs hilfe ob mal mit diesem Spieler spielen möchte oder besser nicht. Da man Skill o. Movement nicht messen kann, muss man sich an anderen Werten orientieren. Das hat es schon immer gegeben und wird auch so bleiben. 

Nicht 100% jeder macht mit GS von 6k+ den mörder dmg/heal/aggro aber mit Sicherheit stehen die chancen um ein vielfaches höher das er das schafft als ein char mit GS 4k. Klar gibt es ausnahmen aber die sind doch eher selten. Also wenn sich euch 2 Tanks anbieten würden für ICC 25, der eine mit 50k life der ander mit 25k life, welchen würdet ihr mitnehmen und welchen nicht? Also alle GS kritiker würden nachdem was sie hier so von sich geben wohl den 25k Tank mitnehmen, aber die wirklichkeit sieht doch etwas anderes aus oder???
Es zählt immer der erste Eindruck und das ist in WOW nunmal in erster linie das Equip, denn das ist das was man sofort und ohne große umstände sehen kann, danach schaut man sich mal seine Erfolge an dann seine skillung aber geben diese beiden Sachen euch auch einen 100% Garantie das er es kann?? 

"Nice, er hat richtig geskillt, ok den nehm ich mit!" Ja im zeitalter von Arsenal hat wohl jder "richtig" geskillt! Also darauf könnt ihr euch auch net wirklich verlassen^^ Also dann doch wieder GS, hat man nen schönen Zahlen wert an dem man abschätzen kann ob er Theoretisch das schafft was man vorhat (wenn man ihn nicht schon kennt) wie er dann im Raid ist wird man dann sehen, wenn er dann seine leistung nicht bringt dann ist er selber schuld und man packt ihn das nächstemal auf die Liste die nicht mitkommen. Aber nur weil ich jetzt GS scheiße finde etc. einen 25er Raid zubauen der nur aus GS3-4k leuten besteht, die mir aber in Dalaran mitte gezeigt haben das ihr Skillung top ist und sie ohne hinzufallen rückwerts um den Brunnen laufen können, dieser Raid wird nicht ganz so von Erfolg gekrönt. 



> Zu Bc und Classic hat man den Mist auch net gebraucht


 Stimmt nicht ganz, da hattest du den Zahlen wert nicht von GS, das stimmt, aber du hattest andere Kriterien um leute auszusuchen. Als ich mit Classic anfing und in in eine raid gilde wollte, kam ich mit 3 gürnen und rest Blau auch nur durch Vitamin B rein. Da wurde auch das Equip angeschaut und eine auswahl getroffen und das war zu BC auch nicht anders.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. November 2010)

über das equip des chars, konnte man noch nie auf die spielerischen qualitäten des steuermannes schließen. früher wurde nach z.b. spelldmg oder healboni bewertet, dann einfach über das itemlvl, später gearscore.... diese werte dienen einfach nur als anhaltspunkt, die katze im sack, kauft man als random immer.... und das wird sich auch nie ändern.


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

@nash 1980
also sagen wir mal zum beispiel:
Man sucht einen Tank und es meldet sich einer.
Er sagt er hat einen GS von 6k+ aber halt nur in dd gear. (aber das verschweigt er)
Und durch den inspect bug von blizzard (der zum glück behoben wurde) kann man nicht erkennen ob es tank oder dd gear ist.
dann stellt er sich hin mit 4k GS und will tanken.
Ich geb ja zu ich hab GS auch benutzt um ne schnelle beurteilung zu machen ob das gear reicht aber mir ist es lieber sein gear und skillung zu betrachten und dann zu entscheiden.


----------



## Sorzzara (17. November 2010)

IkilledKenny schrieb:


> Naja im Grunde ist es dadurch auch einfach Leute zu suchen. *Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen.* *Der Equipstand sagt auch etwas über die Erfahrung des jeweiligen Spielers aus* (soweit es kein Twink ist). Somit kann man damit Equipstand und Erfahrung abschätzen *und braucht nicht zwingend Erfolge schauen* etc.
> 
> Ich habe persönlich nichts gegen Gearscore. Ich mag nur die Leute nicht die sich was auf ihren GS einbilden



Das ist der grösste Schwachsinn, den ich heute auf buffed gelesen habe, und ich war schon in http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/175857-die-firma-baut-nur-noch-sch/ . Fangen wir an:

*"Der Equipstand sagt auch etwas über die Erfahrung des jeweiligen Spielers aus"*
Beispiel: Jemand (Sagen wir Warri) erfarmt sich das komplette t10 samt 264er nonsetteilen mit Marken, wobei er in 2 von 5 Heroicgruppen wipes verursacht. Dann noch Waffe von Marrowgar 25er, weil er dem Raidlead leidtat. War noch nie im Leben Ulduar. Kennt Naxxramas nicht mal vom Namen her. Stirbt bei Koralon im Feuer. Fährt 4k dps als Fury. Hat von BC HFPeninsula, Terrokar und die Hälfte von Nagrand gesehn (Danach ist man normalerweise 69)

*"und braucht nicht zwingend Erfolge schauen"*
Erfolge sind das wichtige. Wenn ich einen GS 5,8k sehe, der nichtmal Uldu 10 down hat, weiss ich schon wieder worums geht ^^
Wenn ich dafür einen sehe, der nach 4 Monaten Pause mit teilweise 245er Gear dasteht, aber Protodrake vor dem PdK Patch im AV Log stehen hat, kriegter Instant inv. Solche Leute kapieren sogar LK nach einmal erklären + einmal selber sehen.

*"Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen"*
Weisst du in wieviele Raids ich meine Twinks schon mit PvP Equip reingeschmuggelt habe? 264er PvP Trinket ftw! Ich bedanke mich im übrigen herzlich bei allen Raidleadern die nur auf ihr Tooltip Fenster glotzen anstatt mal inspect zu machen 0)


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *"Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen"*
> Weisst du in wieviele Raids ich meine Twinks schon mit PvP Equip reingeschmuggelt habe? 264er PvP Trinket ftw! Ich bedanke mich im übrigen herzlich bei allen Raidleadern die nur auf ihr Tooltip Fenster glotzen anstatt mal inspect zu machen 0)




Das habe ich gemeint mit cheaten^^
Aber manche Leute hatten den inspect bug auch ohne addons
Aber Egal wir werden sehen ob heute das betrachten wieder geht^^


----------



## Aske333 (17. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> *"Ich meine durch den Gearscore kann man auf einem Blick den Equipstand eines Spielers sehen"*
> Weisst du in wieviele Raids ich meine Twinks schon mit PvP Equip reingeschmuggelt habe? 264er PvP Trinket ftw! Ich bedanke mich im übrigen herzlich bei allen Raidleadern die nur auf ihr Tooltip Fenster glotzen anstatt mal inspect zu machen 0)



Wir haben übrigens am Wochenende einen ICC Run mit fast nur PvP Equipten gemacht, just for fun. Hat auch funktioniert. DPS zwar natürlich geringer, weil Treffer und Waffenkunde fehlten, aber im Grunde ging es problemlos.


----------



## Varagon (17. November 2010)

> *"und braucht nicht zwingend Erfolge schauen"*
> Erfolge sind das wichtige. Wenn ich einen GS 5,8k sehe, der nichtmal Uldu 10 down hat, weiss ich schon wieder worums geht ^^



Versuche mal heute noch eine Ulduargruppe zu finden...auf meine Server (fast) unmöglich...höhste der Gefühle wäre Weekly...
Und dann danach Urteilen? Vielleicht verbirgt sich hinter einem 5,8gs ein fähiger Spieler der einfach Ulduar noch nicht clear hat


----------



## Snookylee (17. November 2010)

wenn ich nen rnd raid zusammengestellt hab , habe ich natürlich ein gewisses ilvl vorausgesetzt (gearscore war auf kel thuzad weniger gebräuchlich als ilvl durchschnitt), denn ein Char mit hohem Equipstand hat in der Theorie den höheren dmg,heal output und ein tank hält mehr aus,hat mehr life etc als ein schlechtequipter Char. Klar kommt es auch auf skill an, ob man seinen char spielen kann,tatsächlich die bosse kennt etc...aber das kann man in erster Linie und schnell eben nur durch die Rüstung,vz,Sockel und Erfolge erkennen. (so mach ich das zumindest,bevor ich jmd in den raid einlade)
Wonach würdet ihr denn ansonsten gehen? würdet ihr einfach jeden mitnehmen der sich meldet?


----------



## aidekhia (17. November 2010)

Snookylee schrieb:


> wenn ich nen rnd raid zusammengestellt hab , habe ich natürlich ein gewisses ilvl vorausgesetzt (gearscore war auf kel thuzad weniger gebräuchlich als ilvl durchschnitt), denn ein Char mit hohem Equipstand hat in der Theorie den höheren dmg,heal output und ein tank hält mehr aus,hat mehr life etc als ein schlechtequipter Char. Klar kommt es auch auf skill an, ob man seinen char spielen kann,tatsächlich die bosse kennt etc...aber das kann man in erster Linie und schnell eben nur durch die Rüstung,vz,Sockel und Erfolge erkennen. (so mach ich das zumindest,bevor ich jmd in den raid einlade)
> Wonach würdet ihr denn ansonsten gehen? würdet ihr einfach jeden mitnehmen der sich meldet?




Betrachten FTW 



ooops noch nicht richtig wach^^


----------



## Snookylee (17. November 2010)

ich wollt schon sagen...hast wohl nicht richtig gelesen was ich geschrieben hab^^ wollte mich schon selbst zitieren


----------



## Aske333 (17. November 2010)

Snookylee schrieb:


> Wonach würdet ihr denn ansonsten gehen? würdet ihr einfach jeden mitnehmen der sich meldet?



Ich nehme jeden mit, der sich "vernünftig" meldet. Wir haben für ICC25 meistens 10 Plätze frei und da kann wirklich jeder mitmachen. Mir ist es ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal, ob man für nen Boss zwei Minuten länger braucht, weil der DPS nicht perfekt ist. Und geht es mal gar nicht, weil dieselbe Person jedes mal immer den gleichen Mist baut....ja, dann sucht man sich schnell nen anderen. Ist ja nicht so, als wenn man keine Auswahl hätte


----------



## Murinus (17. November 2010)

nein der item level wert in den stads ist nicht zu gebrauchen.

zb. 1 ich hab nen druiden der hat  volles 264 equip + dn icc ruf ring und 1 277 t teil.

nen anderer char von mir hat nur 251 equip 232 waffe aber der hat mehr sets auf der bank und den sein item level ist viel höher wegen pvp equip auf der bank usw aber keins von seinen equips ist besser als das meines druidens


----------



## Animo33 (17. November 2010)

Was nützt nen hoher GS wert wenn der jenige sein Char net spielen kann


----------



## Janithas (17. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Was meint ihr dazu? Glaubt ihr auch dasselbe wie ich oder seid ihr anderer Meinung und denkt das "GS" Cataclysm überlebt.



GS wird bleiben.

Die Basis beim Berechnen des GS war schon immer der Itemlevel. Nur das GS zusätzlich berücksichtigt ob die Boni auf den Items auch zur aktuellen Skillung passen Auch fliessen beim GS Items mit tendenziell höheren Boni (Brust, Hose, Waffe) stärker in die Berechnung ein als Items mit eher niedrigen Boni (Armschienen etc). Sofern man soetwas wie GS/Itemlevel also als Massstab zur Beurteilung der Ausrüstung eines Chars heranziehen will ist GS bei weitem aussagekräftiger als der durchschnittliche Itemlevel. 

Übrigends finde ich den sog. GS Wahn nicht so schlimm verbreitet wie viele behaupten. Bestenfalls wird da bei sog Randomraids nach geschaut. Wenn da der RL meint er muss danach gehen ist es doch seine Sache - es hat ja jeder der mit seinem GS da durchfällt oder dem es allgemein nicht passt die Option selber einen Raid aufzumachen und andere Masstäbe oder eben garkeine bei den Invites anzusetzen. Sobald es dann darum geht das Leute Stammgruppen bauen wollen fragt eh fast keiner mehr nach dem GS, mich hat da glaube ich bisher 2 oder 3 mal bei nem Randomraid jemand nach gefragt. Und wer keinen Bock auf Stammgruppe hat uns lieber immer Random geht muss halt schauen das er den erforderlichen GS zusammenbringt oder eben selber den RL machen...


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (17. November 2010)

c0bRa schrieb:


> Wird dann wohl so laufen wie aufm abyssischen Rat... Er wird geflamet, oder gekonnt ignoriert... Oder es geht die Grunsatzdebatte los, wie schon 100x in den WoW-Foren der Welt...^^



es wird wohl eher in die andere richtung laufen :

Server Eredar- horde : noch vor etwa 6-8 Monaten war es chillig, GS war kaum thema. natürlich gab es immer einige wenige die dies im flame&spam channel für raid gesucht haben.

heute : kein einziger rnd raid lfm aufruf ohne diese 2 buchstaben !


ich weiss wirklich nicht an was das liegt.. muss so eine marode einfach auf jedem server übernommen werden, weil die andern machen das ja auch. oder es ist ein mitbringsel von unzähligen "progamern" die von einem "proserver" hergtranst sind? who knows?


----------



## Shendria (17. November 2010)

Snookylee schrieb:


> Wonach würdet ihr denn ansonsten gehen? würdet ihr einfach jeden mitnehmen der sich meldet?



Solange ein Mindestequip vorhanden ist, das auch tatsächlich für die Instanz gebraucht wird, jep, würd ich jeden einladen (also nicht /2 Lfm ICC10 ersten 4 Bosse, mind. GS 10k)
Begründung:

VZ, Sockel, Skillung .... wer das nicht ordentlich hinbekommt, dem fehlt ganz einfach das Interesse an seinem Char. Es gibt Guides ohne Ende zu jedem noch so kleinem Aspekt eines Chars. Das hat alles nichts damit zu tun, das man sich mit seiner Klasse auskennt oder nicht.
Achievments .... Ich bin zwar bei jedem Boss gestorben, hab trotzdem 15/10 down, wen interessierts denn wie....
Equip .... siehe Achievments, nur das man halt auch noch das Glück hatte, das genug dumme im Raid waren, die einem dann auch noch es Equip gegeben haben

=> du kannst an nichts festmachen, ob jemand wirklich geeignet ist oder nicht. Da kann ich es genau so gut mit dem Typ, der ein heilloses Durcheiander aus 219-245er Items hat probieren... Wenn es schiefgeht, tja, blöd gelaufen... wenn nicht, hab ich jemanden, den man gern wieder einladet...


----------



## Janithas (17. November 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> Server Eredar- horde : noch vor etwa 6-8 Monaten war es chillig, GS war kaum thema. natürlich gab es immer einige wenige die dies im flame&spam channel für raid gesucht haben.



Am Anfang wenn es gerade mal 1-2 Raidinis gibt fragt da nie jemand nach. Warum auch, es rennt jeder mit dem gleichen Gear herum. Heute gehen die Unterschiede beim Gear weit auseinander. Wenn jemand bei nem Naxxrun nach 250+ Gear schreit mag das Blödsinn sein (Wobei ich da schon Raids hab wipen sehen weil die Randomspieler - auf Nachfrage vorm Raidinvite natürlich alles Pros mit Top Movement die die Ini mit ihrem 25 anderen Chars alle schon durchhaben), aber was schlimm sein soll nach dem Equip zu fragen wenn jemand icc25 Hero machen will versteh ich umgekehrt genauso wenig. 

Spammende Channelgesuche die schon ein "Equipcheck Dala Mitte" oder sowas beinhalten sind sicher nervtötend, aber freundliches nachfragen nach dem GS wenn jemand den RL anschreibt er würde gerne mitgehen finde ich absolut ok. Und wem das nicht passt: Wie ich oben schon schrieb kann man sich ja immer noch eine Stamm suchen die das nicht interessiert oder selber einen Raid bauen. In letzterem Fall bin ich übrigends sicher das auch der letzte GS Flamer spätestens nach dem 5. Raid den er geleitet hat selber Dinge wie den GS zumindest teilweise heranziehen wird um seine Mitspieler zu beurteilen...


----------



## Nash1980 (17. November 2010)

@[url="http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/user/161767-animo33/?quot;]Animo33[/url]


> Was nützt nen hoher GS wert wenn der jenige sein Char net spielen kann



Klar kann dir das passieren, wenn ich 2,10m groß bin bin ich auch erstmal besser im Basketball als einer mit 1,50m auch hier gibt es ausnahmen aber diese bleiben eher die seltenheit. 
Es ist und bleibt halt nur ein rechnerischer wert anhand dem man eine Grobe selektion machen kann, muss man ja nicht wenn es einem nicht passt dann macht selbst den RL und baut eine Gruppe nach euren kriterien ohn GS oder Equipcheck oder Itemlevel. 
Wenn du/ihr mir sagen könnt wie man sonst spieler aussuchen soll für seinen rdm raid, du kanns kein Skill messen oder vor ab testen, movement genauso oder lasst ihr sie mit verschlossenen Augen auf einem Bein rückwerts um den Brunnen in Dalaran hüpfen. Also schaut man eben nur auf sein Equip, GS, Skillung, VZ, Sockel, Erfolge nur all diese dinge geben dir keine Garantie es zeigt euch nur Theoretisch an ob er im stande dazu ist, falls nicht und er macht mit GS6k+ nur 5k dps dann freut euch doch habt ein opfer den ihr im /2 flamen könnt^^ 

Ob jetzt einer von euch verlangt den GS zu sagen oder ob er verlangt Dalaran Mitte zukommen zum Equip check worin besteht da der unterschied??


----------



## Certas100 (17. November 2010)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass seit Patch 4.0 das durchschnittliche itemlevel in der Charakterübersicht bereits zu sehen ist^^


----------



## buffsplz (17. November 2010)

Früher wurde gefragt: "Wie viel DPS (HP, ZM, Mana)?" Dann wurde kurzzeitig auf die Achievementstatistik geschaut. Danach wurde nach "E&E" gefragt (persönlich fand ich das noch am Besten) Danach kam die Frage nach dem Itemlevel und direkt danach GS.
Früher wie heute haben wir die gleichen Leute, die vor lauter DPS vergessen aus dem Feuer zu gehen oder zu dispellen, es sind die gleichen Leute, die trotz Top-Gear nach kurzer Zeit oom sind, weil sie die falschen Spells nutzen, es sind die gleichen Leute, die Ihre E&E's am Boden liegend gesammelt haben oder bei U-tube im Video- Guide.

Was hat sich also geändert in den letzten Jahren?

Ehm... genau. Nichts. Ah. Doch! Wir haben immer neue Namen für das gleiche Übel gefunden.


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (17. November 2010)

Janithas schrieb:


> Am Anfang wenn es gerade mal 1-2 Raidinis gibt fragt da nie jemand nach. Warum auch, es rennt jeder mit dem gleichen Gear herum. Heute gehen die Unterschiede beim Gear weit auseinander. Wenn jemand bei nem Naxxrun nach 250+ Gear schreit mag das Blödsinn sein (Wobei ich da schon Raids hab wipen sehen weil die Randomspieler - auf Nachfrage vorm Raidinvite natürlich alles Pros mit Top Movement die die Ini mit ihrem 25 anderen Chars alle schon durchhaben), aber was schlimm sein soll nach dem Equip zu fragen wenn jemand icc25 Hero machen will versteh ich umgekehrt genauso wenig.
> 
> Spammende Channelgesuche die schon ein "Equipcheck Dala Mitte" oder sowas beinhalten sind sicher nervtötend, aber freundliches nachfragen nach dem GS wenn jemand den RL anschreibt er würde gerne mitgehen finde ich absolut ok. Und wem das nicht passt: Wie ich oben schon schrieb kann man sich ja immer noch eine Stamm suchen die das nicht interessiert oder selber einen Raid bauen. In letzterem Fall bin ich übrigends sicher das auch der letzte GS Flamer spätestens nach dem 5. Raid den er geleitet hat selber Dinge wie den GS zumindest teilweise heranziehen wird um seine Mitspieler zu beurteilen...





es geht eher darum, dass man für icc 10 nhc 6k+ gs sucht, oder pdk 10 GS von 5,6k ...is doch lachhaft


----------



## GSX-R RL epic mount ftw (17. November 2010)

buffsplz schrieb:


> Früher wurde gefragt: "Wie viel DPS (HP, ZM, Mana)?" Dann wurde kurzzeitig auf die Achievementstatistik geschaut. Danach wurde nach "E&E" gefragt (persönlich fand ich das noch am Besten) Danach kam die Frage nach dem Itemlevel und direkt danach GS.
> Früher wie heute haben wir die gleichen Leute, die vor lauter DPS vergessen aus dem Feuer zu gehen oder zu dispellen, es sind die gleichen Leute, die trotz Top-Gear nach kurzer Zeit oom sind, weil sie die falschen Spells nutzen, es sind die gleichen Leute, die Ihre E&E's am Boden liegend gesammelt haben oder bei U-tube im Video- Guide.
> 
> Was hat sich also geändert in den letzten Jahren?
> ...



/sign


----------



## Nekrit (17. November 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Who cares? Geht in Gilden um den Content zu spielen und fertig ist die Laube.



Nur leider gibt es manche Leute die für sowas keine Zeit haben. (Schule, Arbeit, "Reallife" etc..)


----------



## _Raziel_ (17. November 2010)

Ïch glaube, was der Ersteller des Threads meint ist der angezeigte Durchschnitt des Itemlevels eines Charakters. Diesen findet man im Statusfenster des Spielers unter Allgemein. Im kommenden Add On und auch bereits in den hohen Dungeons von WotLK muss dieser Wert mit der Mindestvorraussetzung des Dungeons übereinstimmen bzw. höher sein.
In Cataclysm wird bspw. bei den heroischen Varianten einer Instanz ein Durchschnittswert von 329 (Itemlevel) gebraucht. Vorher macht es überhaupt nichts aus, dass ihr die Instanz bereits gefunden habt. Ihr werdet sie nicht betreten können, wobei euch gezeigt wird (bei den spezifischen Dungeonauswahl im Dungeonfinder), warum ihr nicht rein kommt. Einige Beispiele: "Ihr müsst ein höheres Level erreichen", "Ihr müsst euch bessere Ausrüstung zulegen 326 / 329", "Ihr habt den Instanzeingang für Thron der Gezeiten noch nicht gefunden", etc...

Somit wird der Durchschnittswert der Items wirklich wichtiger als der GS. Wobei das natürlich nur Ingame der Fall ist und nicht für Gruppeneinladungen, etc... gilt.

Ps'
Der Durchschnittwert wird übrigens immer von dem besten Itemlevel in eurer Tasche bestimmt. Habt ihr also ein 346er Brust-Item fürs Heilen in der Tasche, seid aber als DDler unterwegs und habt dafür nur ein 333er Brust-Item angelegt, wird dennoch der Durchschnitt inklusive des 346er Items errechnet. Damit kann man zumindest zu Beginn das System austricksen.
Spätestens in der Instanz aber wird man den Schwindel merken, wenn eure DPS, HPS oder Tankzahlen nicht stimmen. Es bringt nichts, wenn ihr als DDler in ne Hero könnt, aber als Tank da noch nichts zu suchen hättet. Ihr würdet als Tank gnadenlos untergehen.

PPs'
Hingegen anderer Meinungen in diesem Thread errechnet Gearscore keine anderen Werte, wenn ihr falsche Verzauberungen, Sockelungen, etc.. auf euren Items habt. Gearscore schert sich diesbezügliche einen Dreck drum. Der Einzige Unterschied zum Itemlevel im Spiel momentan ist, dass Gearscore sehr wohl auf die Items, die ihr angelegt habt achtet. Tank-Equip wird also niedriger gewertet als Heal-Equip oder DD-Equip, wenn das Item schlechter ist.

LG


----------



## SanRelm (17. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Wie wir alle dauernd über Gearscore mekern und uns stören. So muss man doch sehn das Gearscore ersetzt wird und zwar von Blizzard selbst.
> Mit dem angezeigten "Itemlevel durchschnitt" haben wir den "GS" der Zukunft.
> Was meint ihr dazu? Glaubt ihr auch dasselbe wie ich oder seid ihr anderer Meinung und denkt das "GS" Cataclysm überlebt.



So lange es "IMBA"-Spieler gibt wird auch GS überleben.
Ich spiele auf Taerar sowie Baelgun und habe es nicht installiert. Entweder ich werde so mit genommen oder sie sollen es bleiben lassen. Mir egal. Ich unterwerfe mich dem GS-Wahn nicht PUNKT


----------



## Janithas (17. November 2010)

GSX-R schrieb:


> es geht eher darum, dass man für icc 10 nhc 6k+ gs sucht, oder pdk 10 GS von 5,6k ...is doch lachhaft



In BC wurden irgendwann auch nach T5+ geschrien für Kararuns (die nannte man dann Marken- oder Goldruns) etc. Es hat sich also nichts geändert, es hat nur einen anderen Namen. 

Wenn du es so lachhaft findest bau doch deinen eigenen Raid. Ich finde immer noch das derjenige der anfängt einen Raid aufzustellen grundsätzlich auch das Recht hat die Bedingungen festzulegen. Wenn er dann Leute findet die sie erfüllen und die sich drauf einlassen hat er 9/24 Leute glücklich gemacht weil sie auf einen Raid gehen können. Da ich selber zu den Leuten gehöre die eher weniger Lust haben Raids zu bauen und vor allem zu leiten danke ich jedem der sich das antut, selbst wenn er mich nicht mitnimmt weil ihm mein GS zu niedrig ist. 

Irgendwie klingt ihr alle ein bischen wie ein 12jähriger der sich beschwert das die Skateboard-Clique in der Schule nichts mit ihm unternehmen will obwohl er gar kein Skateboard fahren kann und auch nicht fahren will.

Edit: 

@Raziel: Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe kann man die Itemanforderung von Inis umgehen indem man sich ohne Dungeonfinder zu einer Gruppe zusammenschliesst und direkt in die Ini geht. Ich meine das aus einem Artikel hier bei Buffed herausgelesen zu haben...


----------



## Sorzzara (17. November 2010)

Varagon schrieb:


> Versuche mal heute noch eine Ulduargruppe zu finden...auf meine Server (fast) unmöglich...höhste der Gefühle wäre Weekly...
> Und dann danach Urteilen? Vielleicht verbirgt sich hinter einem 5,8gs ein fähiger Spieler der einfach Ulduar noch nicht clear hat



dh. ein Spieler der erst seit ICC Patch zockt. 
Wenn er schon vor ICC zockt, hat er entweder zumindest die 10erVersion der Raidinis clear, oder war nie in der Lage sich einen Raid zu suchen...was erst recht gegen ihn spricht.
(Zur Erinnerung, wir gehen immer von Mainchars aus, das Twinks nicht alle Erfolge haben ist klar)
Was bedeutet, dass dieser Spieler relativ wenig Erfahrung hat, im Vergleich zb. mit einem der seit Beginn von wotlk, oder BC, oder Classic zockt.

Auf jeden Fall ist die Erfolgshistorie ein wesentlich besserer Indikator für die Erfahrung des Spielers als sein Itemlevel


----------



## Metadron72 (17. November 2010)

wie keiner von den gs hassern in der lage ist, selber einen raid ohne gs zu machen


----------



## Moi dix Mois (17. November 2010)

Gearscore- Itemlevel. Nur 2 begriffe anhand derer heutzutage festgelegt wird ob man "tauglich" für den raid ist oder nicht. Im grunde genommn ist es ja blos so damit man die einladungen für dne raid schneller über die bühne bekommt. "hey sag mir mal dein GS? 5,8k ?" *einladung raus* früher -kannte ich noch aus meiner gilde- "Suche für XY noch Dies und jenes" - 20 whispers - und dann wurde im WoWArmory geheckt welche item/versauberung/sockel angelegt sind-das hat natürlich gedauert. 

Heute kommt "Suche für XY Spieler-Gearcheck Dala Mitte brunnen /wave me" Addon drüberbrezeln lassen und fertig-einladung raus. Deswegen würde ich denken,solange es noch eine Variante für -ich bezeichne es mal- faule Spieler gibt, wird dieses Addon weiterbestehen.


----------



## MasterCrain (17. November 2010)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> dh. ein Spieler der erst seit ICC Patch zockt.
> Wenn er schon vor ICC zockt, hat er entweder zumindest die 10erVersion der Raidinis clear, oder war nie in der Lage sich einen Raid zu suchen...was erst recht gegen ihn spricht.
> (Zur Erinnerung, wir gehen immer von Mainchars aus, das Twinks nicht alle Erfolge haben ist klar)
> Was bedeutet, dass dieser Spieler relativ wenig Erfahrung hat, im Vergleich zb. mit einem der seit Beginn von wotlk, oder BC, oder Classic zockt.
> ...




Im Grunde unsinn. Nur weil jemand in Ulduar der Held war kann er trozdem in icc versagen wähernd jemand der erst mit icc angefangen hat seine 12/12 HC downmacht. Inwiefern bereitet mich ein völlig anderer Raid mit völlig anderen vorrausetzungen auf icc vor? lernen meinen char zu pspielen kann ich auch woanders, lediglich teamply lässt sich so verbessern.

Meine Meinung^^


----------



## bluewhiteangel (17. November 2010)

Certas100 schrieb:


> Ich bin der festen Überzeugung, dass seit Patch 4.0 das durchschnittliche itemlevel in der Charakterübersicht bereits zu sehen ist^^



Dito, aber auch irgendwie buggy. Meine schlecht equippte Druidin hatte da plötzlich nen Schnitt von 25x mit angezogenem PvE Equip, obwohl ich dort nur ein Teil besitze, was überhaupt annähernd den "Schnitt" überschreitet -.-* Es wurd wohl mein PvP Equip, welches im Inventar lag, dazugerechnet/nur bewertet/whatever. Dabei wollt ich nur gucken, wie schlecht mein PvE Equip ist


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (17. November 2010)

ich versteh sowieso nich wieso sich alle über gs aufregen... es is einfach ein addon das die betrachten funktion ersetzt und sogar mit einkalkuliert ob man verzaubert und gesockelt ist


----------



## van der zeusen (17. November 2010)

Gearscore ist so eine Sache. Wenn man einen Stammraid oder mit der Gilde raidet, wird das eher nicht mitgerechnet. Man kennt sich, weiß wie man spielt. Und einer, dessen Gear noch nicht ausreichend ist, wird wahrscheinlich eher nicht darauf bestehen mit genommen zu werden.

Aber bei Rnd-Gruppen schaut das doch etwas anders aus. Wenn ich jetzt nicht weiß, ob ein Spieler seinen Char beherrscht, ob er Raid-Erfahrung hat (sucht mit seinem Twink). Nach was soll ich gehen? Eines dürft Ihr nämlich bei dem ganzen Gear-Score Geflame nicht vergessen, jeder, der einen Raid aufstellt, trägt die Verantwortung dafür, dass die Gruppe nicht wegen einem oder wenigen nicht der gewünschten Erfolg erziehlt.
Wie mache ich das, wenn ich nun keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten habe?

Wenn ich einen Raid aufstelle, schaue ich mir die Leute an, gehe die Items durch, achte auf Verzauberungen und Steinchen. Dann schaue ich mir die Erfahrung an. Schlussendlich erkunde ich mich nochmals beim Spieler, ob er weiß, was er machen muss (wenns es zB um einen LK only Raid geht). Sollte das Gesamtbild grob passen, lade ich in den meisten Fällen auch ein.

Aber trotz der sorgsamen Suche nach Spielern passiert es immer wieder, dass "Nieten" rein rutschen. Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich bin oftmals der letzte der einen Raid verläßt (als Rnd) oder einen auflöst (als Leiter), aber wenn man stundenlang an einem Boss wiped bzw. schon an einfachen Encountern Probleme am Movement bzw. am Verstehen von Ansagen sieht, wird man mit der Zeit vorsichtig.
Ich bin prinzipiell gegen einen "überteuerten" Gearscore Anspruch in PUGs, aber an irgendetwas muss man sich richten.

Ich weiß, jetzt kann man sagen, geh doch mit der Gilde, such Dir doch nen Stammraid. Habe ich, aber mit 3 80er ist zumindest immer einer, der Rnd geht. Und prinzipiell mach ich sog. PUG-Raids ja, weil hier kann man ja noch Leute kennen lernen (wie es früher zu Classic Zeiten in den einfachen Instanzen war).


----------



## bakkax (17. November 2010)

DarkfocusAngel schrieb:


> ich versteh sowieso nich wieso sich alle über gs aufregen... es is einfach ein addon das die betrachten funktion ersetzt und sogar mit einkalkuliert ob man verzaubert und gesockelt ist



GS rechnet Steine und Verzauberungen nicht mit ein 

http://gearscoreaddon.com/


----------



## Super PePe (17. November 2010)

Leuren schrieb:


> Moin Leuts,
> 
> Wie wir alle dauernd über Gearscore mekern und uns stören. So muss man doch sehn das Gearscore ersetzt wird und zwar von Blizzard selbst.
> Mit dem angezeigten "Itemlevel durchschnitt" haben wir den "GS" der Zukunft.
> ...



Bei sowas frage ich mich immer wie die Leute sich mit ihrem Spiel beschäftigen. 
Guten Morgen!


Item dropt in einer Instanz. Um dieses Item zu bekommen muss ich den Boss bezwungen haben. Das Item liefert gewissen Stats, die um so höher der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist dementsprechen höher ausfallen. In der Loottable wird seit anno 400 vor Lutschking die Listung auch genannt Itemlvl mitgeliefert. Die wie die Stats je schwerer der Grad zu diesem Grad steigen. Da das der Mehrheit immernoch zu unverständlich schien gab es ein Addon namens GS. Der basierend auf diesen Daten einen neuen Wert ausspuckte um die Unfähigkeit der Gemeinschaft entgegen zukommen. Doch auch diese Vereinfachung oder Umrechnung konnte der allgemeinen Verblödung nichts entgegensetzen. 
Das Grundsätzliche wurde nie gelernt oder aus Faulheit verlernt: zu wissen wo welches Item dropt und wie man es bekommt und wie stark der char durch dieses Item wird oder ist. 
Stattdessen stellte man sich merkbefreit auf den Marktplatz zu Dalaran und schrie einen Wert aus von dessen Zusammensetzung man nichts oder wenig wusste. Es reichte zu wissen je höher der Wert um so bämbämbumimba muss der Char sein. 
Nun stellt sich nur die Frage wenn man jetzt erst das Itemlvl entdeckt hat wie lang es daueren wird bis man die damit gelieferten rekursiven Stats entdeckt und versteht.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (17. November 2010)

Janithas schrieb:


> In BC wurden irgendwann auch nach T5+ geschrien für Kararuns (die nannte man dann Marken- oder Goldruns) etc. Es hat sich also nichts geändert, es hat nur einen anderen Namen.



ja, als bt und mh plötzlich freeloot waren, wurde solches equip für die billigsten instanzen gefordert. aber was sagt uns das? leute die ohne equip, das weit über den anforderungen der gewählten instanz liegt, nichts gebacken bekommen, fordern sowas eben. sowas wird sich erst dann wieder ändern, wenn raids gildenextern (oder ohne stammgruppe) nahezu unbezwingbar werden..... dies wird aber nie wieder der fall sein... einerseits wäre das auch nicht erstrebenswert, andererseits würde man somit vielen möchtegerns mal wieder das grosse maul stopfen.


----------



## neferi (17. November 2010)

@bakkax
Auf welchem Server spielst du? Genau das ist mir mit meiner Eule mal passiert, als ich frisch 80 war.


----------



## Todeshieb (17. November 2010)

Lol? Ob ich nun mir die itemlevel der einzelnen Plätze anschaue oder ob ich den Spieler auf Grund von Gearscore bewerte - wo ist der Unterschied bitte?


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

Todeshieb schrieb:


> Lol? Ob ich nun mir die itemlevel der einzelnen Plätze anschaue oder ob ich den Spieler auf Grund von Gearscore bewerte - wo ist der Unterschied bitte?



wurde doch schon geschrieben, GS rechnet die Sockel und verzauberungen nicht mit ein.
Aber man kann ja immer noch, wenn man einen Raid leiten möchte und Spieler sucht, das Arsenal zu Rate ziehen (wenn der Spieler im Raidgear ausgelogt hat).


----------



## Pöserpursche (18. November 2010)

Ich find das ne super Sache.

Problem ist nur bezogen auf Wotl: ICC 10er normal clearen geht auch auf PdK Itemstand und der sollte was um die 4500 - 5000 rum liegen. Und was machen Leute die ICC 10er normal clearen wollen? Genau, sie schaun, das des Itemlevel sooooo hoch ist das man am besten nix daraus braucht.

Wenn ich mir ne Gruppe bau, hab ich nebenbei Armory offen und schau 3 Sachen: 
1. Alles RICHTIG verzaubert u gesockelt? (auch ob richtige Items angezogen sind und kein grün- blaucraps)
2. Skillung passt?
3. Berufe max? evtl sogar keine Farmberufe wäre top 
4. Erfolge? - Frische 80er kommen selten über 3000 Erfolgspunkte - unter 2000 : geh HC farmen

Gibts da nix zu meckern bin ich der Meinung das der Spieler was drauf hat, alles andere bleibt draussen xD

GS: Hab ich nit, selber Bild machen vom Char > all


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> Ich find das ne super Sache.
> 
> Problem ist nur bezogen auf Wotl: ICC 10er normal clearen geht auch auf PdK Itemstand und der sollte was um die 4500 - 5000 rum liegen. Und was machen Leute die ICC 10er normal clearen wollen? Genau, sie schaun, das des Itemlevel sooooo hoch ist das man am besten nix daraus braucht.
> 
> ...



naja, aber was machst du, wenn sich 10 Spieler gleichzeitig zBsp. als Tank bei dir melden und du schnell los möchtest?
Da finde ich, ist GS ein probates Mittel, um die schlecht ausgerüsteten von den sehr gut ausgestatteten Spielern schnell 
zu unterscheiden.
Denn all die Sachen, die du aufzählst dauern ja einige Minuten.
Wer möchte schon eine Ewigkeit auf eine Entscheidung/Einladung warten, in der Zeit, werden im Handelschannel schon zig weitere Posts geschrieben, wo Spieler gesucht werden.
Der ein oder andere hat dann keine Lust zu warten, bis er komplett von dir durchgecheckt wird und geht woanders mit.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, aber was machst du, wenn sich 10 Spieler gleichzeitig zBsp. als Tank bei dir melden und du schnell los möchtest?
> Da finde ich, ist GS ein probates Mittel, um die schlecht ausgerüsteten von den sehr gut ausgestatteten Spielern schnell
> zu unterscheiden.
> Denn all die Sachen, die du aufzählst dauern ja einige Minuten.
> ...




Genau das ist das Problem - die Leute wollen schnell los, schauen nur auf GS und wundern sich dann dass sie 2 mal Wipen und sich der Raid dann auflöst.

Schuld ist natürlich nicht Gearscore, sondern der (an dieser Stelle ein beliebiges Schimpfwort einfügen) "Raidlead", der es sich einfach machen will. 

Aber das ist in WOTLK ja zum Trend geworden - bloß keine Stammgruppe,
alles schnell mal eben Clear haben wollen, und nach dem ersten Wipe jammernd wegrennen...


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

neferi schrieb:


> @bakkax
> Auf welchem Server spielst du? Genau das ist mir mit meiner Eule mal passiert, als ich frisch 80 war.




Auf Alexstrasza


----------



## SirZelasus (18. November 2010)

Im Grunde war GS nichts schlechtes. Schlecht war das was die Spieler draus gemacht haben und das hat dazu geführt das GS immer verrufener wurde.
Das mag auch an dem schnellen Erweiterung gelegen haben. Alles musste schnell gehen, ja keine Minute zu lange in der Ini bleiben, ja schnell den AOE raushauen. Und leider wurde mit dem Dropen besserer Ausrüstung der GS auch immer weiter nach oben geschraubt um ja noch schneller durch die Raids zu laufen.

Ich persönlich gehöre zu denen die froh sind, das es jetzt erst mal vorbei ist mit GS. Schlimmer geht es nicht mehr, also haben wir aus meiner Sicht jetzt mal etwas positives gewonnen!

PS
Ich musste auch die Erfahrung machen, das die Gildenmitglieder die am meisten nach GS schreien sich am Anfang haben durchziehen lassen und dies natürlich dann abstreiten wenn man es ihnen an den Kopf knallt.


----------



## Lari (18. November 2010)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> 4. Erfolge? - Frische 80er kommen selten über 3000 Erfolgspunkte - unter 2000 : geh HC farmen
> 
> Gibts da nix zu meckern bin ich der Meinung das der Spieler was drauf hat, alles andere bleibt draussen xD



Mein Hunter ist gerade so über 2000 Punkten, steht aber vorm Lich King Hero. Hmmmm... irgendetwas stimmt da nicht 
Du wirst nie erkennen, welcher Spieler wirklich was drauf hat, ohne mit ihm geraidet zu haben. Zumindest nicht bei frischem Content.


----------



## rabbit83 (18. November 2010)

Also ich kann dazu nur sagen, ich habe zwar einen GS *kotz* von 5k+, aber ich gebe wiederrum auch offen zu wenn ich auf eine rnd anfrage wegen eines Raids (AK, ICC, Ony usw...) antworte, das ich noch keinerlei Raiderfahrung besitze. Ausser einmal Naxx clear und Obsi und Ony mitgerannt. Aber ansonsten nix. Ich kenne keinen Boss aus AK oder ICC. Das liegt einfach daran, das die meisten sich zu fein sind mal die Bosse zu erklären. 

Obwohl ich meine Klasse spielen kann und auch richtige steinchen und VZs und so besitze bzw nutze. 

Naja aber ich denke so wie mir geht es vielen anderen auch, da leuten die keine Raiderfahrung haben, keine Change gegeben wird.

... und wenn es denn mal einen Wipe gibt, dann gibts den halt, is doch net schlimm. Ich denke ja immer Steizeitmäßig, inis machen nur Spaß wenn man sich damit auch richtig ausseinander setzt und auch meinetwegen 2-3x Wiped. Meine güte, dann sollte man es aber können (mehr doder weniger).

So long... musste mal gesagt werden xD ^^


----------



## MayoAmok (18. November 2010)

Es gibt Items, die kann man sich über Marken holen. 
Und es gibt Items, die droppen nur bei Bossen. 

Ich persönlich nehme lieber jemanden mit, der ein paar Bossdrops trägt, als Marken und Crafting Zeuch. Auch wenn der nen niedrigeren GS haben kann. 


Ich stelle meine Raids allerdings lieber nach einem anderen Auswahlkriterium zusammen. 

Wer auf meine Suchanfrage (die ich immer in ganzen Sätzen formuliere) verständlich und freundlich antwortet, hat seine Einladung sicher, wer mir nur Abkürzungen und Zahlen entgegenrülpst wird ignoriert. 
Ich hab lieber Spass mit netten Leuten, als mit irgendwelchen Neandertalern durch Mobhorden zu pflügen.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

C0deX schrieb:


> *Allerdings muss man immer sagen: Die Leute die sich über GS/itemlvl aufregen sind einfach Leute die keinen ausreichenden haben. *



Falsch.

Ich habe einen Gearscore von 6118 und rege mich selbst über dieses Addon auf. Aus diesem Grund veranstalte ich mit ein paar Bekannten immer wieder mal rnd-Raids wo explizit nicht auf Gearscore oder Erfahrung geschaut wird. Mit 30% Buff und ein paar Erklärung sowie Geduld ist alles machbar.


----------



## Pöserpursche (18. November 2010)

Stevesteel schrieb:


> naja, aber was machst du, wenn sich 10 Spieler gleichzeitig zBsp. als Tank bei dir melden und du schnell los möchtest?
> Da finde ich, ist GS ein probates Mittel, um die schlecht ausgerüsteten von den sehr gut ausgestatteten Spielern schnell
> zu unterscheiden.
> Denn all die Sachen, die du aufzählst dauern ja einige Minuten.
> ...



Auf die Leute die nichtmal ne Minute warten können verzichte ich sogar sehr gerne 
Keine Geduld zu warten keine Geduld im Raid - hmmm, könnte man weiter schlussfolgern... aber soweit kommts zum Glück nie.

Und wie hast du es geschafft vor dem LK HM zu stehen und nichma über 2 k Erfolgspunkte zu kriegen Lari? oO
Man bekommt doch so viel automatisch...



bakkax schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem - die Leute wollen schnell los, schauen nur auf GS und wundern sich dann dass sie 2 mal Wipen und sich der Raid dann auflöst.
> 
> Schuld ist natürlich nicht Gearscore, sondern der (an dieser Stelle ein beliebiges Schimpfwort einfügen) "Raidlead", der es sich einfach machen will.
> 
> ...



100% sign


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

Einen Raid, bei dem explizit nicht auf GS und Erfahrung geachtet wird, habe ich vor kurzen initiiert. Das Ergebnis: Mehrere Wipes am Trash vor dem ersten Boss und Auflösung des Raids noch bevor Lord Marrowgar auch nur in Sicht kam. 
30%-Buff? Führt doch nur dazu, dass die Konzentration um min. 30% abnimmt. 3 Kingslayer im Raid, die btw nicht besser spielten als der Rest. Nur um mal klarzustellen, wie wenig "Erfahrung" teilweise hilft. Abgesehen davon waren aber schlicht und einfach Leute dabei, die nicht für die ICC geeignet waren. Und damit mein ich nicht "nicht imba", sondern wirklcih nicht geeigenet, halb blau angezogen, aber hauptsache mal ICC mitrennen. 
Das Problem ist wieder eines der Konditionierung: Wenn man WoW-Spielern heutzutage keine Grenzen setzt, dann hängen sie sich kackdreist an einen ICC-Raid, auch wenn sie wissen,d ass sie weit davon entfernt sind, geeignet zu sein. das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man lustig auf GS einschlägt.
Und NEIN, ich sehe es nciht ein, mich auch noch dafür zu entschuldigen und zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich jemadne nach GS oder ~itemlvl frage. Das schützt mich vor so manchem schlimmen AHA-Effekt...


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Einen Raid, bei dem explizit nicht auf GS und Erfahrung geachtet wird, habe ich vor kurzen initiiert. Das Ergebnis: Mehrere Wipes am Trash vor dem ersten Boss und Auflösung des Raids noch bevor Lord Marrowgar auch nur in Sicht kam.
> 30%-Buff? Führt doch nur dazu, dass die Konzentration um min. 30% abnimmt. 3 Kingslayer im Raid, die btw nicht besser spielten als der Rest. Nur um mal klarzustellen, wie wenig "Erfahrung" teilweise hilft. Abgesehen davon waren aber schlicht und einfach Leute dabei, die nicht für die ICC geeignet waren. Und damit mein ich nicht "nicht imba", sondern wirklcih nicht geeigenet, halb blau angezogen, aber hauptsache mal ICC mitrennen.
> Das Problem ist wieder eines der Konditionierung: Wenn man WoW-Spielern heutzutage keine Grenzen setzt, dann hängen sie sich kackdreist an einen ICC-Raid, auch wenn sie wissen,d ass sie weit davon entfernt sind, geeignet zu sein. das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man lustig auf GS einschlägt.
> Und NEIN, ich sehe es nciht ein, mich auch noch dafür zu entschuldigen und zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich jemadne nach GS oder ~itemlvl frage. Das schützt mich vor so manchem schlimmen AHA-Effekt...



Ui ui ui.

Da werden aber viele Dinge angesprochen die ich so nie getippt habe. Schade.


----------



## Janithas (18. November 2010)

bluewhiteangel schrieb:


> Dito, aber auch irgendwie buggy. Meine schlecht equippte Druidin hatte da plötzlich nen Schnitt von 25x mit angezogenem PvE Equip, obwohl ich dort nur ein Teil besitze, was überhaupt annähernd den "Schnitt" überschreitet -.-* Es wurd wohl mein PvP Equip, welches im Inventar lag, dazugerechnet/nur bewertet/whatever. Dabei wollt ich nur gucken, wie schlecht mein PvE Equip ist



Ich meine das die Anzeige tatsächlich Gear im Inventar oder gar auf der Bank berücksichtigt, bzw das jeweils Beste einmal angelegte nimmt.

Der dort angezeigt Werte ist ja die Grundlage dafür in welche Ini man über den Dungeonfinder gehen kann, und Bliz will ja verhindern das zum Beispiel aktuell die Leute vorm Anmelden im DF mieses Gear anlegen um nicht HdR und Co gehen zu müssen. War ja anfangs beliebt das so zu machen...


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ui ui ui.
> 
> Da werden aber viele Dinge angesprochen die ich so nie getippt habe. Schade.



Ich habe deinen Post auch nru als Anlass genommen, nicht unterstellt, dass Raids bei euch so ausssehen oder ihr da nur "zieht mich durch und bewerft mich mit equip"-pfosten mitnehmt.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Janithas schrieb:


> Ich meine das die Anzeige tatsächlich Gear im Inventar oder gar auf der Bank berücksichtigt, bzw das jeweils Beste einmal angelegte nimmt.
> 
> Der dort angezeigt Werte ist ja die Grundlage dafür in welche Ini man über den Dungeonfinder gehen kann, und Bliz will ja verhindern das zum Beispiel aktuell die Leute vorm Anmelden im DF mieses Gear anlegen um nicht HdR und Co gehen zu müssen. War ja anfangs beliebt das so zu machen...




Also werden auch EventKleider oder sonster Crap berücksichtigt die ich in meiner Bank habe ? Dann komme ich nie wieder in eine Randomgruppe ausser Verließ


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

Ich glaube nicht, dass Eventklamotten zählen, schließlich zieht mich mein lvl70-gear auch nciht runter, das ich aufgehoben hab. Das wäre mies, wenn mich das Zeug, das ich mich weigere wegzuschmeißen, so runterzieht, dass ich nichmal heros gehen kann


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Einen Raid, bei dem explizit nicht auf GS und Erfahrung geachtet wird, habe ich vor kurzen initiiert. Das Ergebnis: Mehrere Wipes am Trash vor dem ersten Boss und Auflösung des Raids noch bevor Lord Marrowgar auch nur in Sicht kam.
> 30%-Buff? Führt doch nur dazu, dass die Konzentration um min. 30% abnimmt. 3 Kingslayer im Raid, die btw nicht besser spielten als der Rest. Nur um mal klarzustellen, wie wenig "Erfahrung" teilweise hilft. Abgesehen davon waren aber schlicht und einfach Leute dabei, die nicht für die ICC geeignet waren. Und damit mein ich nicht "nicht imba", sondern wirklcih nicht geeigenet, halb blau angezogen, aber hauptsache mal ICC mitrennen.
> Das Problem ist wieder eines der Konditionierung: Wenn man WoW-Spielern heutzutage keine Grenzen setzt, dann hängen sie sich kackdreist an einen ICC-Raid, auch wenn sie wissen,d ass sie weit davon entfernt sind, geeignet zu sein. das sollte man nicht vergessen, wenn man lustig auf GS einschlägt.
> Und NEIN, ich sehe es nciht ein, mich auch noch dafür zu entschuldigen und zu rechtfertigen, wenn ich jemadne nach GS oder ~itemlvl frage. Das schützt mich vor so manchem schlimmen AHA-Effekt...



Sowas ist echt bitter :/ 

Vor Kingslayern die spieln wie blau-Equipte schützt einen GS dann aber auch nicht...


----------



## dreifragezeichen (18. November 2010)

GS hin oder her, dank der geteilten ids 10 & 25 icc oder rs, muss man sich entscheiden was man machen möchte, so erster punkt...

wenn einer im handelschan sucht brauche dd als bsp und ich leider id hab weil ich im 10er lk hc trye schreibe ich den dann das ich einen dd hab und poste DEN erfolg von meinem MAIN... also so zeige ich den jenigen das ich A erfahrung hab und B oder evtlle ausdauer verfüge...(hm mit 20% war doch nicht lustig^^)

kommt die antwort wie ist denn dein GS, die antwort fast gleichwertig... entweder er nimmt mich mit als einen der erfahrung hat oder er lässt es... so sieht es aus. was bringt es denienigen 6k GS, aber von der spielmechanik null plan zu haben, zb er steht falsch muss dann richtig sich hinstellen und ich stehe dann richtig und kann full dpsen^^ fazit ich hab mehr schaden gemacht als der honck *muhahaha* l2p

wenn einer mitm main kommt kann man alles übers arsenal einsehen, wenn es mal funzt und dann die planung ein paar stunden vorm raid machen und nicht 5 mins vor pull xd xd

Blizzard hats geschafft das hilfstool AVR raus zunehmen, ich hoffe dann das es beim GayScore auch iwann gemacht wird

mfg


----------



## MayoAmok (18. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Also werden auch EventKleider oder sonster Crap berücksichtigt die ich in meiner Bank habe ? Dann komme ich nie wieder in eine Randomgruppe ausser Verließ



Wär für manche vielleicht garnichtmal so schlecht. 

Aber dieses System ist noch zu überarbeiten, wie ich finde. Durch die Dualskillung kann man sich ja für 2 Rollen anmelden. 

Man hat die Ganze Zeit Heiler gespielt und möchte nun Tanken, hat aber nur das Tankequip vom Questen. Der DF wird einen dann aufgrund des besseren Heilerequipments auch in der Tankrolle in ungeeignete Instanzen werfen. 

Entweder das Equip wird noch rollenspezifisch bewertet, oder man muss dann immer das bessere Equipment löschen oder verkaufen....wobei das ja auch keine wirklich gute Lösung darstellt...


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ich habe deinen Post auch nru als Anlass genommen, nicht unterstellt, dass Raids bei euch so ausssehen oder ihr da nur "zieht mich durch und bewerft mich mit equip"-pfosten mitnehmt.



Da bin ich beruhigt. Denn auch bei einem Raid, welcher nicht horrende Anforderungen an die Spieler stellt, sollte darauf geachtet werden, wen man mitnimmt. Auch 232er Ausrüstung kann intelligent gesockelt und verzaubert sein. Skillungen sollten durchdacht sein, und das Equip zur Skillung passen.

Es wäre natürlich dumm zu glauben, dass man mit so einem Raid bis zum LK kommt, aber die ersten 2 bis 3 Viertel schaffen wir, und das reicht auch. Somit hat jeder was davon. Die "Neulinge" lernen die Instanz kennen, und können für zukünftige rnd.-Raids angeben sie hätten Erfahrung. Es springt Ausrüstung für die Neulinge raus, und man lernt ggf. neue nette Leute kennen.

Ist doch eine runde Sache. Es muss ja nicht immer nur um den persönlichen Vorteil gehen.


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Da bin ich beruhigt. Denn auch bei einem Raid, welcher nicht horrende Anforderungen an die Spieler stellt, sollte darauf geachtet werden, wen man mitnimmt. Auch 232er Ausrüstung kann intelligent gesockelt und verzaubert sein. Skillungen sollten durchdacht sein, und das Equip zur Skillung passen.
> 
> Es wäre natürlich dumm zu glauben, dass man mit so einem Raid bis zum LK kommt, aber die ersten 2 bis 3 Viertel schaffen wir, und das reicht auch. Somit hat jeder was davon. Die "Neulinge" lernen die Instanz kennen, und können für zukünftige rnd.-Raids angeben sie hätten Erfahrung. Es springt Ausrüstung für die Neulinge raus, und man lernt ggf. neue nette Leute kennen.
> 
> Ist doch eine runde Sache. Es muss ja nicht immer nur um den persönlichen Vorteil gehen.



Joah, 232 reicht natürlich eigentlich völlig aus, um sich ein wenig auszutoben. 
Eigentlich sollte man ja auch meinen, dass, wenn man explizit für einen Twinraid sucht, genau solche Leute mit deiner Einstellung sich melden. Die wissen, dass ihre Ausrüstung ok ist, aber sie nicht erwarten können, dass wir in 2 Stunden den LK umgenietet haben. Die Erfahrung zeigt nur leider, dass sich a) diejenigen melden die trotz "Twinkrun"-Suche nur ein "lol, kein clearrun?" tippen und gleich wieder weg sind oder solche, die sich denken: Twinkrun=null VOraussetzung..im sinne von null, nix, gar nichts.
Ich bin nur langsam nicht mehr gewillt, auch noch lang und breit in der Suche zu erklären, was ein sinnvoller Twinkrun denn nun ist. oO


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

dreifragezeichen schrieb:


> GS hin oder her, dank der geteilten ids 10 & 25 icc oder rs, muss man sich entscheiden was man machen möchte, so erster punkt...
> 
> wenn einer im handelschan sucht brauche dd als bsp und ich leider id hab weil ich im 10er lk hc trye schreibe ich den dann das ich einen dd hab und poste DEN erfolg von meinem MAIN... also so zeige ich den jenigen das ich A erfahrung hab und B oder evtlle ausdauer verfüge...(hm mit 20% war doch nicht lustig^^)
> 
> ...




Hm, vielleicht habe ich das nur falsch verstanden:

Zu deiner Aussage.

Du suchst für deinen Twink einen Raid. Wirst du von dem jeweiligen Raidleiter nach Erfahrung und GS gefragt, postest du die Werte deines Mains? Soweit richtig?

Und dies machst du mit folgender Begründung: "_so sieht es aus. was bringt es denienigen 6k GS, aber von der spielmechanik null plan zu haben_"

Nun frage ich mich, woher der RL wissen soll, dass du nicht auf ein 6k GS Spieler bist, der keine Ahnung von der Spielmechanik hat? Richtig, er kann es nicht wissen.

Und darauf will ich hinaus. Weder Erfolge noch GS sagen etwas über den Spieler aus. Ich habe leider zu oft miterlebt wie völlig unfähige Spieler in meinem Beisein den Kingslayer Titel bekommen haben, wie völlig unfähige Spieler HM Achievements erhalten haben etc.

Viele sagt es nicht mehr aus, aber woran soll man die Fähigkeiten eines Spielers festmachen? Tja, schwierige Frage. Probieren geht über studieren, ich habe auch noch keine Universallösung gefunden.


----------



## Freelancer (18. November 2010)

Shendria schrieb:


> Es wird immer etwas geben woran Spieler entscheiden werden, ob sie mit anderen zusammenspielen wollen oder nicht....
> 
> Erst waren es die Anzahl an Epics, dann Hp- u. ZM-Pool, dann DPS, zuletzt GS (keine Ahnung was ich dazwischen vergessen habe zu erwähnen) .... wenn Blizz nicht das Item-lvl eingeführt hätte (war das nicht immer schon da?), dann wär der GS-Wahnsinn halt weiter gegangen, oder sonstwas wäre anstelle von GS gekommen.
> Solche Ausschlußkriterien wirst du NIE verhindern können.... Solange ein gewisses Maß an "sich selbst behaupten zu müssen" in einem Spiel vorhanden ist, wird man immer lieber mit Menschen zusammenspielen, die einem dazu verhelfen können, sich vom Rest abheben zu können. (Ausnahme ist natürlich wenn man Leute vom RL her schon kennt usw. ). Da es keinen Skill-meter gibt, muss man eben auf andere Sachen zurückgreifen um die besten Möglichkeiten für einen selbst ausschöpfen zu könnnen => Gear, DPS und weiß der Kuckuck noch was wird verglichen...
> ...



Genau so ist es und mit cata werden random raids eh aussterben weil sie kein sinn mehr manchen den es bringt der gilde mehr wenn man sich mit eingespielten Gildengruppen durch die Instanzen schlägt


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

Hi,

sry ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen warum die Leute sich über GS oder so aufregen. Diese schlechte Stimmung kommt doch nur, weil sie selbst abgelehnt wurden (meiner Meinung nach)

Zu Classic Zeiten gab es kein GS da musste man hoffen das in eine Random gebauten gruppe alles lief. Im schlechtesten Fall konnte es Dir passieren das Du 5 Stunden in Stratholme abgehangen hast. 

Jetzt gibt es X verschiedene Maßstäbe um sich eine Gruppe die wenigstens vom Equip her den Anforderungen entspricht zusammen zu stellen und die Leute sehen es als nachteil an. Verstehe ich nicht, man spart jede Menge Zeit wenn man auf

Mana Pool
ZM
HP
oder GS schaut

Oder würdet ihr eure Kompletten raids lieber mit nem 20K Tank durchführen nur weil ihr absolut Anti GS Aktivisten seid? Heißt diese neue Bewegung: Leiden für fürs eigene Ego? 

Sowas von Lächerlich. Leute die solche Sachen nicht für sich nutzen, haben mit Sicherheit WoW nicht auf der Festplatte sondern auf 10000 3,5 Zoll Disketten und beschäftigen sich dann mit ständigem Wechseln, weil die Böse Festplatte ja Satanswerk ist.

Wieder mal ein Typischer Fall von Idioten die sich über etwas aufregen nur weil sie ein paar mal nicht mit durften. Dabei sind die Typen dann noch absolut dreißt. Wenn man nämlich sagt: Wir legen nur 6 Bosse GS egal <--- NEEINN solche Raids sind zu ordinär für unsere anti GS Aktivisten nein da muss mindestens 11/12 innerhalb von 2 Stunden liegen und wenn dann ein 11/12er Raid doch tatsächlich nen GS von 5800 ausruft........buhhhhhhhh direkt die Sonnenbrille, Mundschutz und das Antifashirt angezogen und Steine aus dem Gehweg gegraben: Scheiß GS! Jaha das passiert nämlich wenn man alles leicht macht meine lieben Freunde, wer glaubt durch vereinfachung des Spiels die Meute zu beruhigen der hat sich getäuscht. Erst wenn alle in der gleichen Uniform rumlaufen und 500 € (äh Gold) im Monat per Post bekommen, dann ist der Postmoderne alles gleichmachende postmoderne WoW Kommunismus am Ziel. Nur dann hören die GS Flamer mit dem Spiel auf weil es.

Ey lol alta immer das gleiche ey lol voll langweilig wtf 

ist!

Absolut lächerlich zu glauben das der Mensch irgendwann aufhören wird sich gegenseitig zu Messen. Nur durch Messen wird der Weizen von der Spreu getrennt und zum Messen braucht man ein Maßband, aber son Maßband könnte ja verräterisch darüber auskunft geben, das man einfach nur mitgezogen werden möchte und ein paar Epics abgreifen will (Off gehen nach Fauldarm......)

Und kommt mir jetzt bitte nicht damit: es gibt auch leute die schaffen mit schlechterem Equip genausoviel wie einer mit GS 6300. STIMMT! aber glaubt ihr wenn die nur 2 Wochen raiden das die immer noch "nur noch"  5500 haben? Dann sind die auch bei 6300, weil sie es einfach können. Doch wenn man euch sagt: Sry GS zu low dann könntet ihr beweisen das ihr entsprechende Chars habt und auch mit diesem Erfahrung habt der nur 5200 hat. Aber nein da wird lieber die nächste Parole gegröhlt und Blizzard verflucht, das es immer noch nicht die Gleichschaltung der WoW Spieler gibt.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

edit: nonsense


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> fullquote



Du hast den Threat nicht ganz gelesen, oder?

Es ist unsinnig zu behaupten, dass lediglich diejenigen, welche abgelehnt wurden das Programm verteufeln. Ich wiederhole mich, aber auch mit meinem GS von 6k+ finde ich dieses Addon unsinnig, weil einfach zu oft bewiesen wurde, dass es nicht viel aussagt.


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

" Erst wenn alle in der gleichen Uniform rumlaufen und 500 € (äh Gold) im Monat per Post bekommen, dann ist der Postmoderne alles gleichmachende postmoderne WoW Kommunismus am Ziel. Nur dann hören die GS Flamer mit dem Spiel auf weil es."

Ehm, STOPP

Bitte verwende nur begriffe, von denen du eine Ahnung hast und sie nicht nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast.

Einer der wichtigen Grundsätze im Kommunismus ist (egal welcher ausrichtung): *Jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten, jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen.*

Und wenn eines NICHT auf die "ey lol ich will auch T1XX-Equip haben"-Brüller und auch auf die GS-Hasser zutrifft, dann dieser Satz.

Gleichschaltung != Kommunismus

Also Vorsicht bei Begrifflichkeiten, von denen man keine Ahnung hat!


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du hast den Threat nicht ganz gelesen, oder?
> 
> Es ist unsinnig zu behaupten, dass lediglich diejenigen, welche abgelehnt wurden das Programm verteufeln. Ich wiederhole mich, aber auch mit meinem GS von 6k+ finde ich dieses Addon unsinnig, weil einfach zu oft bewiesen wurde, dass es nicht viel aussagt.




Es ist aber mehr als man zu Classic Zeiten hatte. Und die Leute nutzen es. Scheiße ist auch nützlich Milliarden Fliegen können sie nicht irren!

Das Programm wäre nicht so populär wenn es nicht irgendwie einen nutzen bringen könnte. Wenn es einen Raid gibt der GS Stufe X auslobt dann müsst ihr die Leute doch einfach lassen. Meine Güte überall diese Scheiß Polizei die ständig versucht Hilfsmittel zu kontrollieren und wenn sie diese Scheiße findet muss das automatisch jeder auch scheiße finden. Ich find es halt ziemlich gut wenn sich einer hinsetzt und sowas Programmiert. Das ist schon mal eine anerkennenswerte Leistung. Und es ist doch naheliegend das Itemlevel hierfür zu nutzen.

Das eigentliche Problem entsteht doch in der Community die GS entweder als goldenes Kalb oder aber als den Teufel persönlich bezeichnet. Das zeigt mir aber, das die Leute die sich darüber mokieren oder GS hochloben weil seine Aussagekraft so eindeutig ist, einfach nur unreif sind. Man muss es als ein Hilfsmittel betrachten. Ich geb den Leuten recht das es keine Lösung ist, weil Skill auch noch dazu gehört (schließlich kann man sich einen GS auch erkaufen) aber dann beantworte mir doch mal die Frage. Wieviele Leute sind denn in der Lage sich einen GS von 6300 zu kaufen und fallen dann in Randomraids als absolute Ausfälle auf? Und wieviele Leute hingegen sparen sowohl ihr Geld und auch ihre Zeit sich überhaupt zu equippen und wollen direkt nach 80 in ICC Items grabben, weil ja mit 4.01 der DMG Boost kam.

Da wirste ganz schnell feststellen das die Letztgenannten in der enormen Überzahl sind, weil es einfach in der Natur des Menschen liegt faul zu sein und sich nicht Mühe zu geben. Lieber schön mitlaufen und Grabben.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> fullquote



Du hast mich erneut missverstanden. Ich wehre mich gegen deine Aussage, dass lediglich die Spieler, welche dank eines geringen GS abgelehnt wurden, dieses Addon verteufeln.

Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass es sich bei dem Programm um den Teufel oder das goldene Kalb handelt. Ich mag es nicht, ich nutze es nicht und fertig. Was der Rest damit macht, ist mir egal. Nur sollte nicht behauptet werden, dass nur Spieler mit einem geringen GS dieses Addon für schlecht erachten.

Wenn ich immer und immer wieder penetrant nach meinem GS gefragt werden, gebe ich nicht 6118 sondern 3400 an. Ich habe auch damals zu Zeiten als man noch nach einem DPS Wert gefragt hat immer angegeben, dass ich: "bei Trash 400 DPS und bei Bossen je nach Encounter 600 bis 800" DPS fahre. Wer die Spieler gerne auf eine Zahl reduziert, soll das bitte auch tun, habe ich nichts dagegen. Ich spiele nicht mit solchen Leuten und fertig Ende aus. Kein Thema mehr für mich.


----------



## dreifragezeichen (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht habe ich das nur falsch verstanden:
> 
> Zu deiner Aussage.
> 
> ...



zu 


> Du suchst für deinen Twink einen Raid. Wirst du von dem jeweiligen Raidleiter nach Erfahrung und GS gefragt, postest du die Werte deines Mains? Soweit richtig?



jop am anfang hab ich das auch gemacht, mit erfolg



> Und dies machst du mit folgender Begründung: "_so sieht es aus. was bringt es denienigen 6k GS, aber von der spielmechanik null plan zu haben_"
> 
> Nun frage ich mich, woher der RL wissen soll, dass du nicht auf ein 6k GS Spieler bist, der keine Ahnung von der Spielmechanik hat? Richtig, er kann es nicht wissen.



skill & movement... durch raids schleifen lassen, ist nicht mein ding



> Und darauf will ich hinaus. Weder Erfolge noch GS sagen etwas über den Spieler aus. Ich habe leider zu oft miterlebt wie völlig unfähige Spieler in meinem Beisein den Kingslayer Titel bekommen haben, wie völlig unfähige Spieler HM Achievements erhalten haben etc.



öhm kommt immer drauf an bei welchen NOOBbuff den KL gemacht hat, bei mir wars mit 10%, also bissl was leisten musste ich schon als bei den heutigen buff von 30%... den drake hab ich mir 4wochen dannach geholt(ca.) manchmal haben wir leute (immer nur einen pro raid) mitgenommen für die archievments, 2,5k gold für jeden von uns war echt nice...

und beim heutigen stand brauch ich mir das gesuche nicht antun... wenn werde ich anschrieben von meiner Freundesliste und die fragen mich ob ich lusten und zeit hab für icc, ich erzähl den das ich mitm main die id frei halten muss und nur twinks anbieten kann. ansonsten gehe ich nur mit meiner/n stammgruppe/n. weil ich weiss, wie die leute ticken und spielen... sprich wir arbeiten daran unseren 3 twink den titel zuholen wo manche nicht mal lk down haben

und hardmodes ausser lk mitm main sind echt langweilig mit dem buff nur zu anmerkung


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du hast mich erneut missverstanden. Ich wehre mich gegen deine Aussage, dass lediglich die Spieler, welche dank eines geringen GS abgelehnt wurden, dieses Addon verteufeln.
> 
> Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass es sich bei dem Programm um den Teufel oder das goldene Kalb handelt. Ich mag es nicht, ich nutze es nicht und fertig. Was der Rest damit macht, ist mir egal. Nur sollte nicht behauptet werden, dass nur Spieler mit einem geringen GS dieses Addon für schlecht erachten.
> 
> Wenn ich immer und immer wieder penetrant nach meinem GS gefragt werden, gebe ich nicht 6118 sondern 3400 an. Ich habe auch damals zu Zeiten als man noch nach einem DPS Wert gefragt hat immer angegeben, dass ich: "bei Trash 400 DPS und bei Bossen je nach Encounter 600 bis 800" DPS fahre. Wer die Spieler gerne auf eine Zahl reduziert, soll das bitte auch tun, habe ich nichts dagegen. Ich spiele nicht mit solchen Leuten und fertig Ende aus. Kein Thema mehr für mich.



Das erinnert mich an einen Jäger auf meinem Realm, der immer mit der Aussage "800 DPS Hunter lfg ICC"..*gggg*
Uhhhh, da gehts immer los "ey lol, 800 dps l2p! N000b!!"

Und sie merken gar nicht, dass sie gerade von einem JÄger verarscht werden, der in wahrheit sehr gut ausgerüstet ist, in einer guten Gilde ist und sich einfach nur einen SPaß erlaubt..*g*
Naja, erst schießen, dann fragen scheinbar.


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Ehm, STOPP
> 
> Bitte verwende nur begriffe, von denen du eine Ahnung hast und sie nicht nur irgendwo aufgeschnappt hast.
> 
> Einer der wichtigen Grundsätze im Kommunismus ist (egal welcher ausrichtung): *Jeder nach seinen Fähigkeiten, jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen.*



Aha und deshalb wird von den Gewerkschaften, der Linken und der Antifa als Terroristischer Flügel der beiden zuvor genannten organisationen auch ständig mehr Geld für die Sozialleistungen (derzeit 50 % des Jahreshaushaltes) gefordert. Weil die Fähigkeit auf den Schweinestaat den man ja hasst, zu Demonstrieren automatisch dazu führt das die Bedürfnisse steigen und man durch das abfackeln von Autos seine gestiegene Befähigung diese Bedürfnisse einzufordern bewiesen hat?

Und natürlich haben die Linke, die Grünen, die Gewerkschaften und deren Terroristischer Arm die Antifa überhaupt nichts mit dem Kommunismus zutun, sie hassen ihn natürlich ;-)

Vielleicht lag ich falsch in meiner Interpretation über den theoretischen Part des Kommunismus - da geb ich Dir recht. Aber schau dich nur mal um, dann wirst Du weltweit feststellen das diese Theorie eh ad absurdum geführt ist. Gerade in Deutschland.

Und auf WoW bezogen ist es genauso. Die Theorie "Jeder nach seiner Fähigkeit und jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen" lautet dort: 

Jedem nach seinen Bedürfnissen egal mit welcher Fähigkeit und Fu GS weil wtf jetzt wollen die doch tatsächlich auch noch Fähigkeit von mir?!?!

Und Du wirst dich wundern wieviele von den o. g. Organisation diese Rosinenpickerei als die von ihr favorisierte Form das Kommunismus sehen. Eben eine Fehlinterpretation: Wobei der Kommunismus als solches eh ein reinfall ist, wie alles was irgendwie versucht Entwicklung in seine Schranken zu weisen.


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (18. November 2010)

Pöserpursche schrieb:


> 4. Erfolge? - Frische 80er kommen selten über 3000 Erfolgspunkte - unter 2000 : geh HC farmen



Ich zeig dir mal meinen Gammeltwink Nummer 6 oder 7...

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Blackmoore&n=Alkamia

Bist du sicher ich sollte mit 1800 Achievmentpunkten noch Heros abfarmen? 

Oder nehmen wir Gammeltwink Nummer 5 : 

http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Blackmoore&n=Mythique

Der hat ganz knapp über 2k Achievmentpunkte... Glaube der braucht nur wirklich nichts mehr aus den Hero Inis^^

Warum sollte ich auch mit Twinks die ganzen dummen Achievments alle Nachmachen? 
Die Anzahl der Achievmentpunkte ist sicher das letzte was man bewerten sollte... Gerade Twinks haben in der Regel kaum welche und gerade Twinks von guten Spielern sind auch oft Leute die die Instanzen perfekt kennen und entsprechend Schaden machen... Ach ja und Achievmentpunkte sollte man auch gucken wo sie herkommen...


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Aha und deshalb wird von den *Gewerkschaften, der Linken und der Antifa als Terroristischer Flügel der beiden zuvor genannten organisationen* auch ständig mehr Geld für die Sozialleistungen (derzeit 50 % des Jahreshaushaltes) gefordert. Weil die Fähigkeit auf den Schweinestaat den man ja hasst, zu Demonstrieren automatisch dazu führt das die Bedürfnisse steigen und man durch das abfackeln von Autos seine gestiegene Befähigung diese Bedürfnisse einzufordern bewiesen hat?
> 
> Und natürlich haben die* Linke, die Grünen, die Gewerkschaften und deren Terroristischer Arm die Antifa* überhaupt nichts mit dem Kommunismus zutun, sie hassen ihn natürlich ;-)
> 
> ...



SOrry, aber mit jemandem, der so einen hasserfüllten Müll fabriziert, weigere ich mich zu diskutieren. Da ist jeder Sekunde, jeder Nerv und alle Mühe verschwendet. ES gibt Dinge, die tu ich mir an und DInge, die tu ich mir nicht mehr an.
Debatte beendet.

edit: Du bist sicher auch einer der...naja, mir fällt kein Euphemismus ein, Idioten, die vom linken Zeitgeist salbadern.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an einen Jäger auf meinem Realm, der immer mit der Aussage "800 DPS Hunter lfg ICC"..*gggg*
> Uhhhh, da gehts immer los "ey lol, 800 dps l2p! N000b!!"
> 
> Und sie merken gar nicht, dass sie gerade von einem JÄger verarscht werden, der in wahrheit sehr gut ausgerüstet ist, in einer guten Gilde ist und sich einfach nur einen SPaß erlaubt..*g*
> Naja, erst schießen, dann fragen scheinbar.



Ha !

Das habe ich mit meinem Hexer auch gemacht, bzw. mache ich das manchmal noch.

"Hexenmeister mit GS 2387 sucht ICC 25er HM-Raid. Nur clear!!"


----------



## Dynamic (18. November 2010)

Naja GS und Itemlevel spielen Gott sei dank bald eine geringe Rolle, das können und Geschick eines jeden steht wieder mehr im Vordergrund, und das ist das was zum Schluss zählt wobei ein gewisses Itemlevel für die späteren Instanzen ein muss ist, aber man muss sich wieder anstrengen, bissil wieder mit Köpfchen spielen. Ach ich freu mich schon aus der Generation LK zu hören, wuuuuuhuuuuuu es ist so schwer, alles zusammen ziehen und Bomben war und ist besser. Mich hat es zum Ende hin genervt, mit BC fing es ja an das man einfach reinrennt, alles Pullt, Overheal ballert und sich freut das ein Kreis um den Tank lag voller Leichen, als High Char im Kloster mag es ja zum Anfang witzig gewesen sein, aber als 80er in Hero Inis? Nix mehr mit durch rushen, nenenene, nimmst du Köpchen und strengen an. Fast wie in alten Zeiten *schwärmt*


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> SOrry, aber mit jemandem, der so einen hasserfüllten Müll fabriziert, weigere ich mich zu diskutieren. Da ist jeder Sekunde, jeder Nerv und alle Mühe verschwendet. ES gibt Dinge, die tu ich mir an und DInge, die tu ich mir nicht mehr an.
> Debatte beendet.
> 
> edit: Du bist sicher auch einer der...naja, mir fällt kein Euphemismus ein, Idioten, die vom linken Zeitgeist salbadern.



Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Eine weitere Diskussion mit jemanden der solche Texte verfasst für zu nichts!


----------



## Gerbod von Harben (18. November 2010)

Ob der Wert jetzt GS oder Itemlevel heisst, ist doch völlig egal.
Irgendwie muss das Spiel doch berechnen und ggf. verhindern, das zu schlecht eqipte Leute in die HC-Inis rennen.

Es schützt - zumindest teilweise - die Leute vor einer allzu unausgewogenen Gruppenzusammenstellung, wenn man den Dungeonfinder nutzt.
Ich möchte das Gemecker und Gejammer lieber nicht hören, wenn man RND in den neuen hohen HC-Inis Leute hat, die gerade ihr Equip durch Quest-Items zusammengestellt haben.


Aber ich versteh die ganze Aufregung eh nicht so ganz. Warum geht man nicht mit der Gilde?
Und durch das neue Gilden-Level-System wird es noch interessanter, mit möglichtst vielen Gildenleuten Inis und Raids zu machen.


----------



## Schiimon (18. November 2010)

Das ilvl gibt es übrigens schon seit Ewigkeiten und kann mithilfe von Addons schon seit ich spiele (Anfang BC) berechnet werden. Nur galten in Classic und BC andere Maßstäbe. Da wurde dann halt für nen Gruul-Raid voll episches Gear gefordert. Außerdem gab es z.B. für Kara einen Noobfilter: Die Prequest, da waren Itemchecks überflüssig, man musste schließlich mindestens drei (?) Heros gemacht haben. Und dafür brauchte man den Ruf aus den Instanzen auf nh -> Gear MUSSTE zwangsläufig vorhanden sein. Da Blizzard seiner Alles für Alle Politik folgt, ist es nun Aufgabe der Spieler, gleichwertige Mitspieler zu finden, die man nicht mühsam durchschleifen muss.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

Gerbod schrieb:


> Ob der Wert jetzt GS oder Itemlevel heisst, ist doch völlig egal.
> Irgendwie muss das Spiel doch berechnen und ggf. verhindern, das zu schlecht eqipte Leute in die HC-Inis rennen.
> 
> Es schützt - zumindest teilweise - die Leute vor einer allzu unausgewogenen Gruppenzusammenstellung, wenn man den Dungeonfinder nutzt.
> ...



das Schöne wird ja, daß du als Voraussetzung, um in die neuen heroischen Instanzen hineinzugelangen, 
diese im Normalmodus vorher betreten & erfolgreich bestritten haben musst. 
Einzelspieler wird es dann wohl auch kaum noch geben, die Gildenerfolge und Goodies sind fast schon Pflicht, um später erfolgreich zu raiden.


----------



## Parasîte1 (18. November 2010)

Immer schön Gs Diskussionen, für die einen ist es die Erfüllung, für die anderen der Teufel.

Ich persönlich nutze es auch nicht, ich habe mehr Nutzen von dem Addon Skillscore, welches einem die Erfolge und Anzahl der Kills in ICC10 und 25 zeigt.. Mir ist es egal ob jemand 6,3k GS oder 5k GS hat.. Wenn er schon 5 mal den LK gekillt hat und auch ansonsten 10/12 im HM dann nehm ich ihn mit. Dann ist mir sein Gear egal. BTW ich nutze in Skillscore nicht den Score selbst, sondern den erweiterten Tooltip wo ich auf einen Blick alle Kills sehen kann.. diese eine Zahl ist mir genauso wumpe wie ein GS Wert.

Das Tool Gearscore oder Ilvl ist nicht das Problem: Das Problem ist wie die Leute es nutzen und wie stark sie diese bescheuerte "eine Zahl" werten.. Das Gesamtbild muss stimmen und nciht nur ne blöde 4stellige Nummer..

Ich gebe da einigen Vorrednern (Hab jetzt keine Namen im Kopf aber es wahren eh schon mehrere) absolut Recht dass es Irrsinn ist das Können anhand einer einzigen Zahl auszumachen.


----------



## Arandes (18. November 2010)

Wen es bis jetzt nicht interessierte, den wird es auch in Zukunft nicht interessieren. Die Leute wollen meinen GS/Itemlevel wissen? Bööh, Pech, suche ich mir eine andere Gruppe. Solche Leute meide ich und umgekehrt - für mich stimmt es also somit. Das ist ja auch das Gute daran - das Spiel verfügt über viele Facetten, da ist für jeden was dabei. Vom Seltenheitsspieler bis hin zu den Itemlvl-Geilen wird da (fast?) alles abgedeckt.

Sollen diejenigen ruhig weitermachen, wenn sie es brauchen.  Mich stört das nicht. Das in den Kanälen zuviel Müll steht und man sich nicht mehr an die (jetzt vom RP-Server halt) RP-Regeln halten stört mich um einiges mehr; aber das ist ein anderes Thema. 



> die Gildenerfolge und Goodies sind fast schon Pflicht, um später erfolgreich zu raiden.



Kenn mich da jetzt noch nicht aus bzg. den Gildengoodies und -Erfolgen, allerdings bezweifle ich, dass dies sooo stark ins Gewicht fällt. Denn wer, so wie ich und meine Frau, eine Familiengilde mit max. 2-3 aktiven Mitgliedern gleichzeitig hat, soll ja auch weiterhin Raiden können. Klappte bis anhin ja auch super.


----------



## ReDdEvll (18. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Immer schön Gs Diskussionen, für die einen ist es die Erfüllung, für die anderen der Teufel.
> 
> Ich persönlich nutze es auch nicht, ich habe mehr Nutzen von dem Addon Skillscore, welches einem die Erfolge und Anzahl der Kills in ICC10 und 25 zeigt.. Mir ist es egal ob jemand 6,3k GS oder 5k GS hat.. Wenn er schon 5 mal den LK gekillt hat und auch ansonsten 10/12 im HM dann nehm ich ihn mit. Dann ist mir sein Gear egal. BTW ich nutze in Skillscore nicht den Score selbst, sondern den erweiterten Tooltip wo ich auf einen Blick alle Kills sehen kann.. diese eine Zahl ist mir genauso wumpe wie ein GS Wert.
> 
> ...



Aber durch die Anzhahl der Kills gehst du halt auch net Sicher ob es können ist, ausgenommen Lk kills.

Bei uns auf dem Realm ist es fast schon Standard das sich schwache selbst bis zum Lk durch Icc ziehen lassen und dann mit Titeln und erfolgen angeben.


----------



## Janithas (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> [... Bla ...] Antifa als Terroristischer Flügel [... bla ...]



Was hast du denn geraucht?

Und heute schon die Haare rasiert und die Springerstiefel geputzt?


----------



## Oozz (18. November 2010)

Zurück zum Thema...

Oh Yeah, ich würds begrüßen, wenn Blizz jetzt mein AIL (AvarageItemLevel) für andere sichtbar macht. Ich hab damit schon oft im Handelschannel ne Grp gesucht, nur wissen die leute leider nie was gemeint ist. x) Und wenn ja, kann mans ja leider nicht kontrollieren, da die anderen mein AIL nicht sehn können.

Ich benutzt seit langem kein Gearscore, habs iwie nie richtig benutzt, weils in meinen Augen ein unvollständiges Addon ist. Es werden ja quasi nicht mal die VZs und die Sockelsteine mitberechnet. Ein T10 equipter, unverzaubert und ungesockelt hat den selben GS Wert, wie ein vollgesockelter und verzauberter T10 equipter. Mag sein, dass es mittlerweile geändert worden ist, kA hab das Addon wie gesagt schon sehr lang net mehr drauf. 

Auf jeden Fall beides ausbaufähig, würd mich freuen wenn Blizz da was ingame machen würd oder eben die Leute von GS mal paar Sachen umbauen oder so. 

Ich eröffne eben gruppen ohne GS und wenn ich merk die Leute baun scheiss während des Raids, dann wird ausgewechselt. Hatte es nähmlich schon oft genug, dass eben Leute mit einem nicht so hohem Equip durch ihre spielweise, vieles wett machen, was andere mit imba equip verbocken.


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Ich gebe dir vollkommen recht. Eine weitere Diskussion mit jemanden der solche Texte verfasst für zu nichts!




So einfach ist die Meinungspolizei zu entlarven!


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> So einfach ist die Meinungspolizei zu entlarven!



Oh stimmt - alle die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, sind "Meinungspolizei " oder Kommiveräter ? - achne - falsche Zeit oder falsches Spiel...


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> SOrry, aber mit jemandem, der so einen hasserfüllten Müll fabriziert, weigere ich mich zu diskutieren. Da ist jeder Sekunde, jeder Nerv und alle Mühe verschwendet. ES gibt Dinge, die tu ich mir an und DInge, die tu ich mir nicht mehr an.
> Debatte beendet.
> 
> edit: Du bist sicher auch einer der...naja, mir fällt kein Euphemismus ein, Idioten, die vom linken Zeitgeist salbadern.




Siehste so leicht entlarvt man euch linke Meinungsdiktatoren :-D War mir einer Ehre dich fallen zu sehen. Und die typische Deutungshoheit die Du in deiner eloquenten Aussage verpackt beweißt mir das ich wieder genau ins Ziel getroffen habe!


----------



## ufzu (18. November 2010)

Janithas schrieb:


> Was hast du denn geraucht?
> 
> Und heute schon die Haare rasiert und die Springerstiefel geputzt?



Hier denke ich mal,wirst du ganz schön was geraucht haben !


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Oh stimmt - alle die nicht Deiner Meinung sind, sind "Meinungspolizei " oder Kommiveräter ? - achne - falsche Zeit oder falsches Spiel...



Du musst zu allererst glaub ich mal lesen lernen. Dann würdest Du wissen das ich kein Kommi bin! Aber das schaffst Du sicherlich noch. Versuchs einfach mal über Guides und Questlog hinaus zu kommen.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Du musst zu allererst glaub ich mal lesen lernen. Dann würdest Du wissen das ich kein Kommi bin! Aber das schaffst Du sicherlich noch. Versuchs einfach mal über Guides und Questlog hinaus zu kommen.



Lies einfach mal ein Geschichtsbuch


edit: aber rauch erstmal auf....


----------



## Oozz (18. November 2010)

Wie sie vom Thema abdriften und siche liebevoll flamen, schon fast eine angelernte Fähigkeit.


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Lies einfach mal ein Geschichtsbuch
> 
> 
> edit: aber rauch erstmal auf....




Auch typisch für Leute deiner Coleur. Ausweichen, irgend eine dämliche Parole ablassen und nicht auf die Aussage antworten. Weil man ist natürlich weit weite über den Dingen und natürlich gehört so einer wie ich in den Gulak :-D weil KZ darf man ja als Linker nicht sagen, das ist ja sowas von Autobahn xD


----------



## MayoAmok (18. November 2010)

Oozz schrieb:


> Wie sie vom Thema abdriften und siche liebevoll flamen, schon fast eine angelernte Fähigkeit.



Wenn das Glöckchen klinget, geht das große Sabbern los. 

Hat ein gewisser Herr Pawlow schon herausgefunden.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Auch typisch für Leute deiner Coleur. Ausweichen, irgend eine dämliche Parole ablassen und nicht auf die Aussage antworten. Weil man ist natürlich weit weite über den Dingen und natürlich gehört so einer wie ich in den Gulak :-D weil KZ darf man ja als Linker nicht sagen, das ist ja sowas von Autobahn xD



Eine dämliche Parole...


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> Eine dämliche Parole...


----------



## Kerbe (18. November 2010)

Gimpscore und der ganze Müll braucht eh kein Mensch 

Hoffe die machen einen Server wo nur pros drauf können und die ganzen gs vernatiger


----------



## Gnorfal (18. November 2010)

Es ist wirklich denkbar einfach:

Jemand, der durch ein Addon Nachteile hat (er kann nicht damit umgehen/andere interpretieren zuviel rein etc.), wird dieses hassen.
Jemand, der dadurch Vorteile hat( warum auch immer), wird es lieben.

Komisch nur, dass sich früher niemand aufgeregt hat, dass er nicht mitgenommen wurde, weil er CT Raid Assist nicht drauf hatte....statt dessen hiess es immer nur: "Mom ich lads eben runter..."

Mir persönlich sind Ausrüstung bewertende Addons völlig hupe. 

Mir ist es auch egal: 

Ob der Heiler mit Healbot oder sonstwas heilt. 
Ob der DD Knöpfe drückt oder ne G19 mit Makros. 
Ob der Tank ne Tankrota nutzt, oder einfach drauf los "spottet".
Ob ich 100 oder 1000 Gold Repkosten habe am Ende.
Ob ein Boss im First Try liegt oder gar nicht an dem Abend.
Ob der Spieler neben mir neu ist, oder ein "alter Hase".

Mein Druide heilt mit Healbot.
Mein DK nutzt die G19 mit Makros.
Mein DK tankt mit Rota.
Ich habe noch nie 1000 Gold Repkosten gehabt.
Wir haben schon Bosse stehen lassen. Na und?
Ich bin ein "alter Hase".

Mir ist auch nicht wichtig, dass ich am Ende eines Raids im Recount oben stehe, mit einem SpS, der seinesgleichen sucht in dieser Klasse.Das ist sowieso immer der Fall.

Was ich damit sagen will ist folgendes:
Einige können besser mit Gearscore und Recount onanieren, die andern besser ohne.



Kerbe schrieb:


> Gimpscore und der ganze Müll braucht eh kein Mensch
> 
> Hoffe die machen einen Server wo nur pros drauf können und die ganzen gs *vernatiger*


<- made my day :-)


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Auch typisch für Leute deiner Coleur. Ausweichen, irgend eine dämliche Parole ablassen und nicht auf die Aussage antworten. Weil man ist natürlich weit weite über den Dingen und natürlich gehört so einer wie ich in den Gulak :-D weil KZ darf man ja als Linker nicht sagen, das ist ja sowas von Autobahn xD



Was soll man denn bitte auf deine vorherige Ausage über irgendwelche terristischen Arme irgendwelcher Organisationen noch antworten.

Und nur, weil hier einige nicht deiner Meinung sind, "entlarvst" du diese Personen als Meinungspolizisten? Von mir aus kannst du gerne weiterhin deine Parolen schwingen, aber erwarte nicht, dass ich mich mit dir diesbezüglich unterhalte.

Und mal ehrlich: das Ganze als "Entlarvung" und gekonnte Provokation zu vertuschen ist ein wenig schwach.


----------



## Stevesteel (18. November 2010)

OTT: Leute - man kann sich hier auch PMs schicken, macht eure Anti-und Kommunismussache unter euch aus, wen interessiert eure Meinung zu einer politischen Lage, die man nur noch in Geschichtsbüchern nachlesen kann?

BTT: ich mochte GS eigentlich immer ganz gerne, hoffe, es wird mit dem nächsten Addon noch verbessert und weiter benutzt.


----------



## Peloquin (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich: das Ganze als "Entlarvung" und gekonnte Provokation zu vertuschen ist ein wenig schwach.




Da kannste mal sehen wie leicht es war. Es geht nicht darum "meiner Meinung zu sein" sondern es geht darum das hier immer wieder das Geheule angefangen wird etwas abzuschaffen nur weil man zu blöd ist damit ordentlich umzugehen. 

Diese Protesthaltung sehe ich nunmal im RL permanent nur aus der linken Ecke kommen. Und wenn man für etwas ist dann ist man direkt ein Nazi oder wird sonstwie diffamiert. 

Ich bin mir schon darüber im klaren das ich hier im Forum genau auf die richtigen Kapeiken treffen. Pala Halstuch, Leben des Brian 1000 mal in der Oberstufe vom 68er Lehrer gesehen, soziologie Studium nach dem 30. Semester abgebrochen und gegen alles was irgendwie nach Regeln aussieht, die das Lotterleben einschränken könnten so z. B. GS ingame ;-)

Ist etwas Krass formuliert, aber ich glaub nicht das ich mich da irgendwie entschuldigen oder zu Kreuze kriechen muss, wenn ich linke Realitätverweigerer zum teufel wünsche.


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen wie leicht es war. Es geht nicht darum "meiner Meinung zu sein" sondern es geht darum das hier immer wieder das Geheule angefangen wird etwas abzuschaffen nur weil man zu blöd ist damit ordentlich umzugehen.
> 
> Diese Protesthaltung sehe ich nunmal im RL permanent nur aus der linken Ecke kommen. Und wenn man für etwas ist dann ist man direkt ein Nazi oder wird sonstwie diffamiert.
> 
> ...



... tolle PM


----------



## Parasîte1 (18. November 2010)

ReDdEvll schrieb:


> Aber durch die Anzhahl der Kills gehst du halt auch net Sicher ob es können ist, ausgenommen Lk kills.
> 
> Bei uns auf dem Realm ist es fast schon Standard das sich schwache selbst bis zum Lk durch Icc ziehen lassen und dann mit Titeln und erfolgen angeben.


Naja, da hast du Recht, deswegen meine erläuterung dass man die zahlen nicht als "Goldene Regeln" sehen sollte sondern nur als kleine Hilfestellung oder Anhaltspunkt.

Abgesehen davon ist (meiner unscheinbaren Meinung nach) die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer dass wenn man einen Boss schonmal gekillt hat auch Erfahrung hat als wenn man "nur" um die 6k GS hat. Die kann man sich mittlerweile komplett durch JP erfarmen ohne auch nur einmal irgendeinen ICC Boss gesehen zu haben. 6kGS ist ergo kein Anzeichen für "schonmal ICC gesehn", Hero Kills und LK Kills dagegen schon eher, wenn auch keine Garantie dass man auch wirklich Ahnung von den Bossen hat.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen wie leicht es war. Es geht nicht darum "meiner Meinung zu sein" sondern es geht darum das hier immer wieder das Geheule angefangen wird etwas abzuschaffen nur weil man zu blöd ist damit ordentlich umzugehen.
> 
> Diese Protesthaltung sehe ich nunmal im RL permanent nur aus der linken Ecke kommen. Und wenn man für etwas ist dann ist man direkt ein Nazi oder wird sonstwie diffamiert.
> 
> ...



Du meinst also Menschen anhand einzelner dürftiger Posts einzuordnung und direkt in Schubladen zu sortieren? Das maße ich mir nicht an.

Schön, dass du soviel über mein und das Leben anderen weißt, bin hoch beeindruckt.

Und verstehe dies hier nicht als Beleidigung:

Junge...du hast keine Ahnung.


----------



## sixninety69 (18. November 2010)

Gearscore darf man nicht verteufeln, daran weiß man wie weit derjenige im Content fortgeschritten ist. Ich nehm niemanden mit der meint da ohne ausreichendes Gear / Verzauberungen etc. mit mir ne Hero machen zu wollen, da diese mit Cata ohnehin viel schwerer werden. Ich will effektiv die Heros abfarmen und mich nicht mit wipen beschäftigen! Und jetzt kommt wieder das 0815-Gegenargument "Aber woher willst du wissen das derjenige mit besseren Gear auch seine Klasse spielen kann und CC einsetzt und nicht andauernd Aggro klaut?" Jemand der besseres Gear hat, der hat auch viel mehr Bosse im Content gesehen, der war schon viel öfters in einer Hero/Raidini als jemand mit viel niedriger Gearscore. Und die Chance dass derjenige mit schlechteren Gear nicht richtig spielen kann, ist viel höher!

Jedoch wird man mit Cata eh fast ausschließlich mit der Gilde gemeinsam Heros und Raidinis gehen, da man nur so effektiv die Gilde hochleveln kann (Quests abschließen ist einzige Alternative)
Da könnt ihr euch ja ne Gilde suchen die nicht auf Gearscore achten!

Blizz selbst führt ja schon eine Mindestgearscore ein damit ihr euch überhaupt für ne Hero anmelden könnt, da heißt es nicht gleich von Grün auf Episch wie in Wotlk! Dann wirds endlich wieder wie in Classic 

Sicher kann man auch Raidinis mit Leuten clearen, die nicht die beste Ausrüstung haben, aber bei RandomRuns erwischt man eben doch immer ein paar gimps die nur 3 Tasten drücken und so ohnehin kein Schaden fahren 
Seit 6 Jahren galt in jeder meiner Gilde immer: Wer meint er muss nix für seinen Char tun und Loot abgreifen und sich nichtmal die billigen Verzauberungen draufknallt, und dann noch meint er gleicht das ganze durch seinen Skill aus, der wurde sofort gekickt und darf woanders um Audienz betteln. 

Seht es einfach ein das manche Leute profesionell spielen wollen und sich nur mit allen Hardmodes etc. zufrieden geben und daher auch Leute suchen, die nicht mit blauen Gear rumgimpen. Nur weil es manche etwas mit der Gearscore übertreiben, gilt das noch lange nicht für alle anderen. Diejenigen haben eben keine Ahnung wie man mit dem Addon richtig umgeht 

Und wenn jetz noch einer meint, es kommt nicht nur auf Epics und Hardmodes an, sondern das gemeinsame Wipen an Bossen kann auch viel Spaß machen sich diese zu erarbeiten. Viele Leute haben eben genau diesen Spaß in der heroischen Version und wollen ihre Chars bestmöglichst optimieren um dies zu erreichen, und das geht nicht mit Leuten die total undergeared sind und meistens noch nichtmal am hitcap sind :S
Das ist nur ein "mimimi, die wollen mich nicht mitspielen lassen" auf Kindergartenniveau, tut was für eure Chars und ihr werdet auch mitgenommen...

Ende der Ansage


----------



## Super PePe (18. November 2010)

Peloquin schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen wie leicht es war. Es geht nicht darum "meiner Meinung zu sein" sondern es geht darum das hier immer wieder das Geheule angefangen wird etwas abzuschaffen nur weil man zu blöd ist damit ordentlich umzugehen.
> 
> Diese Protesthaltung sehe ich nunmal im RL permanent nur aus der linken Ecke kommen. Und wenn man für etwas ist dann ist man direkt ein Nazi oder wird sonstwie diffamiert.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine Sache unterschiedlicher Meinung über ein Thema zu sein. Aber bei einem Disput den Gegenüber 
versuchen zu beleidigen und ihn zu diffamieren, mit dem Argument er tue dies auch oder man das Gefühl hat er tut dies, entwertet deine Meinung und diskreditiert dich selbst. Damit stellst du dich am Ende selbst als Witzfigur hin.


----------



## Parasîte1 (18. November 2010)

sixninety69 schrieb:


> Seht es einfach ein das manche Leute profesionell spielen wollen und sich nur mit allen Hardmodes etc. zufrieden geben und daher auch Leute suchen, die nicht mit blauen Gear rumgimpen.


Wenn du nun das "professionell" mit "mit Herzblut" ersetzt könnte ich dir eventuell zustimmen, aber ich verwette meine linke Klöte darauf dass du nicht professionell spielst.

Zitat:
[2] kommerziell, d. h. gegen Bezahlung – hierbei ist ausdrücklich keine Aussage über die Qualität gemeint
Quelle:
http://de.wiktionary.org/wiki/professionell


----------



## ufzu (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Du meinst also Menschen anhand einzelner dürftiger Posts einzuordnung und direkt in Schubladen zu sortieren? Das maße ich mir nicht an.
> 
> Schön, dass du soviel über mein und das Leben anderen weißt, bin hoch beeindruckt.
> 
> ...



Sry Junge,aber DU hast keine Ahnung !

Was er dargestellt hat,war ein vergleich zwischen RL und WoW und die Meinungen über ein bestimmtes Addon !

Freilich hat er vielleicht nicht gerade das richtige beispiel vom RL her genommen,aber so ganz unrecht hat er auch nicht,aber auch hier sehen es die einen so und die anderen so !


----------



## ReDdEvll (18. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Naja, da hast du Recht, deswegen meine erläuterung dass man die zahlen nicht als "Goldene Regeln" sehen sollte sondern nur als kleine Hilfestellung oder Anhaltspunkt.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist (meiner unscheinbaren Meinung nach) die Wahrscheinlichkeit größer dass wenn man einen Boss schonmal gekillt hat auch Erfahrung hat als wenn man "nur" um die 6k GS hat. Die kann man sich mittlerweile komplett durch JP erfarmen ohne auch nur einmal irgendeinen ICC Boss gesehen zu haben. 6kGS ist ergo kein Anzeichen für "schonmal ICC gesehn", Hero Kills und LK Kills dagegen schon eher, wenn auch keine Garantie dass man auch wirklich Ahnung von den Bossen hat.



Stimmt gear kann man schon kurze Zeit nach Lvl 80 oben haben durch Ah usw. 

Leite selbst ne Gilde und leite Raids ich gehe als auch nach der Goldenen Mitte, hatte schon gute Leute dabei aber auch Fehlgriffe.


Von dem her wird es diese Diskussion noch lange geben^^


----------



## Gnorfal (18. November 2010)

ReDdEvll schrieb:


> Stimmt gear kann man schon kurze Zeit nach Lvl 80 oben haben durch Ah usw.
> 
> Leite selbst ne Gilde und leite Raids ich gehe als auch nach der Goldenen Mitte, hatte schon gute Leute dabei aber auch Fehlgriffe.
> 
> ...



Wahrscheinlich noch dann, wenn´s schon lang kein WoW mehr gibt....


----------



## ReDdEvll (18. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Wenn du nun das "professionell" mit "mit Herzblut" ersetzt könnte ich dir eventuell zustimmen, aber ich verwette meine linke Klöte darauf dass du nicht professionell spielst.
> 
> Zitat:
> [2] kommerziell, d. h. gegen Bezahlung – hierbei ist ausdrücklich keine Aussage über die Qualität gemeint



Da gebe ich dir recht "Herzblut" ist ein besserer Ausdruck.

Das wichtigste ist doch eh das die Leute konzentriert an die Sache gehen.


----------



## Fedaykin (18. November 2010)

ufzu schrieb:


> Sry Junge,aber DU hast keine Ahnung !
> 
> Was er dargestellt hat,war ein vergleich zwischen RL und WoW und die Meinungen über ein bestimmtes Addon !
> 
> Freilich hat er vielleicht nicht gerade das richtige beispiel vom RL her genommen,aber so ganz unrecht hat er auch nicht,aber auch hier sehen es die einen so und die anderen so !



Vielen Dank.

Und was ist das hier?

"_Ich bin mir schon darüber im klaren das ich hier im Forum genau auf die richtigen Kapeiken treffen. Pala Halstuch, Leben des Brian 1000 mal in der Oberstufe vom 68er Lehrer gesehen, soziologie Studium nach dem 30. Semester abgebrochen und gegen alles was irgendwie nach Regeln aussieht, die das Lotterleben einschränken könnten so z. B. GS ingame ;-)"_

Und jetzt lies bitte noch einmal alle Posts in der richtigen Reihenfolge.


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

Fakt ist: Peloqin, du hast dich entlarvt, jeder darf nun selbst entscheiden, was er davon hält. Ich habe weder aufgegeben, noch zurückgezogen, ich verweigere mich nur einfach der "Diskussion" mit jemandem wie dir, hat ja doch keinen Zweck wie man sieht. Ich bin nicht meinungsdiktatorisch, ich habe dich nur berichtigt und du hast polemisiert und Propaganda gemacht und versucht, hier zu hetzen. Bitte, oute dich weiter als rechtsdrehendes Etwas, mir egal.

Um mal mit yoda zu sprechen: Viel Hass du in dir hast, junger Padawan...
Bist ja echt tief frustriert, wurdest du mal von nem hippie gebissen oder so? oO
eieiei, wie kann man nur so hasszerfressen und vorurteilsbehaftet sein? 

Hier gehts um was anderes, ich will hier keine politische Debatte vom Zaun brechen, ich wollte wie gesagt nur etwas richtigstellen, mehr nicht. 
(apropo: Das heißt Gulag, is ne Akürzung von Gossudarstwenoj Uprawlenie Lagerej..*G*)


BTT! 

Es wird immer einen Wert geben, an dem sich die Leute aufhängen und es wird immer notwendig sein, Grenzen zu setzen. punktum. führt kein weg dran vorbei.Wenn man nun einen Charakter bewerten will und das ganz unabhängig von Erfolgen, Skill usw, was immer genauso schwierig ist, weil vielleicht das das nur der Twink eines superraiders, der als spieler viel erfahrung hat, mit dem char aber hatl grad nicht so viel gemacht hat.

Wenn ich nun einen char bewerten will, dann brauche ich ein addon, das die items ankuckt und die skillung. Wirklich alles zu erfassen ist schwierig. Letztlich, wenn mans ganz genau haben will, hilfts nix und man muss den Typen mal ankucken und durchleuchten..


----------



## bakkax (18. November 2010)

Kotnik schrieb:


> Fakt ist: Peloqin, du hast dich entlarvt, jeder darf nun selbst entscheiden, was er davon hält. Ich habe weder aufgegeben, noch zurückgezogen, ich verweigere mich nur einfach der "Diskussion" mit jemandem wie dir, hat ja doch keinen Zweck wie man sieht. Ich bin nicht meinungsdiktatorisch, ich habe dich nur berichtigt und du hast polemisiert und Propaganda gemacht und versucht, hier zu hetzen. Bitte, oute dich weiter als rechtsdrehendes Etwas, mir egal.
> 
> Hier gehts um was anderes, ich will hier keine politische Debatte vom Zaun brechen, ich wollte wie gesagt nur etwas richtigstellen, mehr nicht.
> (apropo: Das heißt Gulag, is ne Akürzung von Gossudarstwenoj Uprawlenie Lagerej..*G*)
> ...



_(Apropos: es heißt Apropos_  )


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

bakkax schrieb:


> _(Apropos: es heißt Apropos_  )



Ah, verdammt..*g*
Man sollte echt aufpassen beim klugscheißen, dass man sich nicht selbst ankackt..*g*
Hmm, ich verkneif mir mal die edit-funktion, das wäre bissl peinlich, das jetzt ncoh auszubessern.


----------



## ufzu (18. November 2010)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> 
> Und was ist das hier?
> 
> ...



Ja und ? Hier wurde ein Text zwischen RL und WoW verfasst !
Und wie gesagt,so ganz unrecht hat er ja nicht,aber die einen sehen es So und die anderen So !

Auch ist es schon fast natürlich,das sich jemand bei einem Satz angegriffen fühlt,der komisch geschrieben wurde,auch hier gibts wieder die Auffassung das man es So oder So sehen kann !

Wir sollten langsam mal wieder zum eigentlichen Thema kommen und nicht auf irgentwelchen Leuten rumhacken ! Dazu könnt ihr gerne einen Flame-Thread auf machen,sofern dieser nicht von Buffed wieder geschlossen oder gelöscht wird,dort könntet ihr euch dann austoben,jeder weiß ja auf was er sich dann ein lässt !


----------



## sixninety69 (18. November 2010)

Parasîte schrieb:


> Wenn du nun das "professionell" mit "mit Herzblut" ersetzt könnte ich dir eventuell zustimmen, aber ich verwette meine linke Klöte darauf dass du nicht professionell spielst.
> 
> Zitat:
> [2] kommerziell, d. h. gegen Bezahlung – hierbei ist ausdrücklich keine Aussage über die Qualität gemeint
> ...



Nein ich werd nicht dafür bezahlt, sondern spiele nur aus Spaß! Auserdem muss das nicht mit Bezahlung verbunden sein, Synonyme wären etwa fachkundig, gekonnt, meisterhaft, qualifiziert, richtig und was google sonst noch alles ausspuckt!
Und da ich seit 6 Jahren WoW zocke und dabei stets versuche das beste aus meinen Chars rauszuholen, nicht nur Gearmäßig sondern auch Know-How und Skill, da würd ich schon behaupten ich bin mit viel Herzblut und ner gewissen Leidenschaft dabei


----------



## Kotnik (18. November 2010)

ufzu schrieb:


> Ja und ? Hier wurde ein Text zwischen RL und WoW verfasst !
> Und wie gesagt,so ganz unrecht hat er ja nicht,aber die einen sehen es So und die anderen So !
> 
> Auch ist es schon fast natürlich,das sich jemand bei einem Satz angegriffen fühlt,der komisch geschrieben wurde,auch hier gibts wieder die Auffassung das man es So oder So sehen kann !
> ...




Naja, wenn du es dir genau durchliest, dann habe ich einen faktisch falschen Satz, der an sich schon polemisch war, richtig gestellt, weil ich es nciht ertrage, wenn mit Begriffen umsich geworfen wird und man merkt, dass derjenige das Wort höchstens mal in der Burschenschaftskneipe oder in der Jungen Freiheit aufgeschnappt hat. 
Als Antwort hat der gute Paloqin mit üblen Diffarmierungen begonnen. Nur mal als erneute Klarstellung. Aber ja, beenden wir das bitte. 
Sorry, dass ich das losgetreten habe, kontne mich nur nicht zurückhalten und btw ist es immer wieder höchst amüsant und gleichzeitig unerträglich, wie Manche zu hetzerischer Schaum-vor-dem-Mund-Form auflaufen, wenn man sie ein wenig piekst.


----------



## Fordtaurus (18. November 2010)

Und was ist das hier?

"_Ich bin mir schon darüber im klaren das ich hier im Forum genau auf die richtigen Kapeiken treffen. Pala Halstuch, Leben des Brian 1000 mal in der Oberstufe vom 68er Lehrer gesehen, soziologie Studium nach dem 30. Semester abgebrochen und gegen alles was irgendwie nach Regeln aussieht, die das Lotterleben einschränken könnten so z. B. GS ingame ;-)"

Also 1. ist es ein Pali- Halstuch (von Palestinenser, und nicht von Paladin)
 	2. Sind die ganzen 68er Lehrer schon alle mit Burnout im Vorruhestand
 	 3 "__ und gegen alles was irgendwie nach Regeln aussieht, die das Lotterleben einschränken könnten so z. B. GS ingame ;-)" hmmm waren, sind, sein könnten lass Dir was einfallen....
 	1denken, dann schreiben, danach lesen, eventuel noch mal denken und schreiben und dann hochladen!!!

Und noch mal zu life of Brian zu kommen!

*sing* "You see it´s all a show, keep them laughing as you go
 	just remember that the last laugh is on you....... and

 	Always look on the bright side of life.. ......
 	Always look on the light side of life.. ......!!!!!"

So long und noch viel Spass in WoW


Ford
_


----------

